# Beztēma >  elektroniskie joki

## Andrejs

Šeit liekam visu kas liekas smieklīgs. Vēlams paša redzēto, bet var ko labu no internetiem.
Sāku ar reāla ķīniešu aparāta paneli:>

Patika "nasty stop".  Turpmāk lietošu  ::

----------


## JDat

Ir jau tādas tēmas forumā.
Kapeika no manis:

----------


## Isegrim

Labs!   ::   ::   :: 
Izrādās, ka v_intage_ pastiprinātāji pirms 30+ gadiem bijuši visai sievišķīgi. Škiet, jaunuļiem, kas pastiprinātājā grib sabāzt nez kādus EQ, līmeņa indikatorus, ziblampiņas utt., arī ir kas no sievišķi iracionālā saprāta.

----------


## tornislv

beztēma: ovnoursi
http://atanvarnoalda.livejournal.com/32760.html
[attachment=0:1tutggli]post-3-12901781961379.jpg[/attachment:1tutggli]

----------


## Vikings

Tikko ar JDat runājoties skaipā aizrunājāmies līdz mistiskajai krievu radiostacijai UVB-76. Lasot pieejamo info, JDat uzdūrās kādam ļaunam, bet, manuprāt, ļoti smalkam jokam. Konkrētā raidstacija ar savu neizprotamību ap sevi sapulcējusi palielu fanu pūli. Tai pat veltīta lapa ar forumu kurā iespējams raidstacijas burkšķēšanu klausīties online, skatīties reālā laika signāla spektrus utt. Un te pēkšņi - pirātu vai citu jokdaru dēļ spektrā parādījās kāds ļauns vārds. Vairāk šeit.

----------


## tornislv

Īstenībā šis nav smieklīgi. Made in JANPAN !   ::  Šādus te var īzī iegādāties eBajā...
[attachment=1:2os3uzyb]IMG_0390.jpg[/attachment:2os3uzyb]

Dubults neplīst!
[attachment=0:2os3uzyb]IMG_0007.jpg[/attachment:2os3uzyb]

----------


## arnis



----------


## Isegrim

::   ::  !
Kur tādas pērles gūstamas?

----------


## Ar4

Gudeniekos  ::

----------


## Delfins



----------


## ansius

tiem kas ir iekš facebook.com -> Dodgy Technicians

----------


## osscar

ss.lv zelta fonds :
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/ddxkd.html

Продаю усилитеь У 7111 (передаланный) убранны ненужные переключатели типа режим тихо моно фильтр вч и нч все эти функции и так уже есть в еквалайзере, акуратно поклеен глянцевым материалом, в нём стоит другой блок усилителя на не родных транзисторах выходная мащность 2 на 20 вт вполне достаточно на четыре 30АС, изменены диоды на кнопках так как оригинальные были довольно тысклые, изменён блок питания на более простой и экономный но столь же мощный. Иными словами он подвергся полной реконструкции. Можно подключить до четырёх колонок. Выходы и входы оставлены стандартные как на оригинале У7111. Звоните пишите, услитель находитса в пурвциемсе живу недалеко от дома мебели.


marmora plēve apdarē  ::

----------


## ivog

te vēl viens sludeklis no SS ar kosmisku cenu...[attachment=0:3fx8looo]Kosmo.JPG[/attachment:3fx8looo]

----------


## tornislv

nu, ja korpuss ir patiešām labā stāvoklī, un iekšā nav kāda baterija MARS iztecējusi, tad cena ir vairāk kā adekvāta. Kā kulta objekts, _Kaukāza gūsteknes_, _Rezidenta kļūdas_ un neskaitāmu citu filmu rekvizīts...
[attachment=1:2g63p00p]7537.jpg[/attachment:2g63p00p]
[attachment=0:2g63p00p]kp_08.jpg[/attachment:2g63p00p]

----------


## Isegrim

> te vēl viens sludeklis no SS ar kosmisku cenu...


 Tā nav kosmiska cena par raritāti. Ja nebūtu savācis itin visas vecās "Spīdolas" modifikācijas (pat VEF muzejam piespēlēju vienu, kuras tur nebija), noteikti painteresētos par šā eksemplara kondīciju. Atceries, ka tas  bija pirmais nopietnais tranzistoruztvērējs Dzelzs Aizkara mūsu pusē. Ļoti labs VEFam sanāca - Yankee Doodle, šī ir Amerikas Balss no Vašingtonas. Raidām latviešu valodā ik dienas pulksten septiņpadsmitos un deviņpadsmitos pēc Latvijas laika. Sākam ar ziņābļurrrrrrr...  ::

----------


## Zigis

Nu ja jau panesās no SS, tur jau 50% iederas šeit, patika fragments no resīvera apraksta:

"Pultis darbojas ar neredzamiem, nekaitīgiem stariem. Tikai tiem, kas saprot."

----------


## ivog

Hmm, man līdzīga Spīdola, tikai nedaudz jaunāks modelis ar cieto "ručku" bija, vecaistēs savulaik to pašu Amerikas balsi ik vakaru klausīja uz viņa, bet liekas ka kādus 5-6 gadus atpakaļ aizceļoja uz miskasti, kopā ar vēl kādiem 4 "vefiņiem" un kādiem 5 lampu uztvērējiem-radiolām.   ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> aizceļoja uz miskasti, kopā ar vēl kādiem 4 "vefiņiem" un kādiem 5 lampu uztvērējiem-radiolām


 Tas tik ceļ atlikušajiem cenu.   ::   varbūt tā pat ir labi.

----------


## Delfins

Nu nav jau arī īsti daudz kas novērtē. Jaunajiem tik mp3 un spīdīgie touch-ekrāni.
Pēc kādiem 100 gadiem varbūt arī būs dinozaura statusā.

Laukos vēl stāv viena dzīvs lampinieks (līdzīgs, pogas apakšā, http://i4.ifrype.com/zip/lv/787/014/zm_2787014.jpg)
Šitāds ar ir lampinieks lentinieks  ::

----------


## Delfins

Kurš gribēja Hi-Endu?  ::

----------


## jankus

[quote="Delfins"]

Laukos vēl stāv viena dzīvs lampinieks (līdzīgs, pogas apakšā, http://i4.ifrype.com/zip/lv/787/014/zm_2787014.jpg)



Vai tas "lampinieks" tajā bildē linkā nav radiola "Estonija". No pāra platjoslas skaļruņiem 6GDR-1 no Estonijas radiolām neatteiktos..

----------


## Delfins

domāju ka mitrumā šim te nekas labs nav palicis, bet it kā tikai strādā "minimāli"

----------


## Didzis

Elektriķis nekrīt tālu no flaķenēm   ::  
Ja par rklamēto Spīdolu, tad vērtīgs ir tikai pats pirmais modelis ar mīksto ručku, mazo skalu un antenas ligzdiņai obligāti jabūt korpusā no augša(vēlākiem modeļiem antenas ligzda bija aizmugurē melnajā aplī, kur ir linearās ieejas kontakti).
http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/VEF/spidola/spidola.htm
Jaunākie VEF radioaparāti tika ražoti kā malka un to vērtība nav augsta.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Zummera elements???  :: 

[attachment=0:37kw6oke]fail.JPG[/attachment:37kw6oke]

----------


## Isegrim

Tu nezini, kas ir _zummers_? Varbūt zini, kas ir _buzzers_?

----------


## janys

salūzis vibrators- http://meeting.oho.lv/meeting.php?cmd=i ... id=1400835

----------


## Delfins

Vot tās tik robo-sacensības  ::   :: 

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=84829

----------


## Delfins



----------


## ROBERTTT

labākais radioaparāts  ::

----------


## defs

http://zlyden.mccinet.ru/autoru_9.html   -kā mainīt videokarti datoram   ::

----------


## jankus

Iekš draugiem.lv domu biedru grupā "Skaņu ierakstu atskaņošana sadzīves apstākļos" viens ir uzsācis tēmu ar sekojošu jautājumu:
"beidzot esmu atradis papildinājumu savam  LG BD390 atskaņotājam!!!tikai firma tāda nedzirdēta 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Onkyo-HT-X22HDX ... B003H9NHXI
varbūt kāds ir saskāries ar šo brandu??"

----------


## ivog

Starp citu, nemaz nebrīnos - Onkyo nav gluži sony vai philips ko zin katrs. Varu derēt, ka uz ielas aptaujājot 100 cilvēkus parastos, 70 točno nebūs par tādu neko dzirdējuši. Ja vēl pajautāsi vai zin tādu Accuphase, Luxman vai Sansui, tad viens vai 2 no simta būs dzirdējuši. Pašam vēl nesen Sansui asociējās ar kaut ko līdzīgu Sonashi - jā kāds neatceras, tad gana populārs brends  90-to gadu sākumā centrāltirgū, līdzīgi kā Panasonix   ::

----------


## Delfins

Kāds Leonu pārspļāvis  ::

----------


## Delfins

Fake ?

Rīga, Zirņu iela.
http://miljons.com/lv/11989/

----------


## JDat

Kā parasti... Starp fāzēm pieslēgts. Elektriķa arods rullē. Sevišķi dažiem...  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sita gadas, ja zeme kaut kadu iemeslu pec pazud. Teiksim - tev kaut kur spuldzite starp zemi un fazi 1. Un kontakts starp zemi un fazi 2. Ja zeme pazud, tad tev sanak merit starp faze 1 - spuldzite - testeris - faze 2.

Nu - ar zemi es domaju 0. Bet Vajag rupigi tu nulles vadu slegt un nevar muhlities. Javelk lidz skapim.
Beefs

----------


## AndrisZ

Šo tikko rādīja "Tautas balsī" pa LNT. Izsaku līdzjūtību studentiem, kas palika bez saviem datoriem un citām elektroierīcēm.
Esot nozagts 0 vada kabelis. Es tik nesaprotu vai tad nullei liek atsevišķu kabeli? Kautkā stulbi būtu tā darīt. Parasti jau visi vadi ir vienā kabelī. Un tad, ja zog, tad strāvas nav vispār.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Moska piesava skruvgriezi pie nulles vada - opa - skruvgreizies nespid. Tad var skruvet nost un raut ara!  :: 
Beefs
Edit: ta ka shis ir elektrisko joku forums, tad adminam deretu pec kada laika shos "spam"-postus izmest vai samest zem viena posta!  :: 
Edit2: nu padoma pats - caur nulli iet slodze no 3 fazem. Proti - jaliek resnaks. Un no vara! A varsh dargs. Pa 2Ls kg var nodot.

----------


## abergs

> caur nulli iet slodze no 3 fazem. Proti - jaliek resnaks.


 Sorry, nepareizi, katra faze par 120 gradiem, ja fazēs slodze vienāda - vispār nekādas strāvas - kompensējas.

----------


## tornislv

http://mango.delfi.lv/zinas/apraksti/pe ... d=37679917

----------


## jankus

> http://mango.delfi.lv/zinas/apraksti/personibas/latvietis-uzkonstruejis-atskanotajkoferi.m?id=37679917


 Vai tik tas pats jauneklis pus gadu atpakaļ nebija paspamojis šajā forumā: 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5242  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-5mGwyh ... ure=relmfu

----------


## JDat

Svešā mēlē, bet tomēr...
Kā strādā *"kapacitors"*?



Sveiciens EPIM!  ::

----------


## Isegrim

_Fuckin' good!!!_  ::

----------


## JDat

> _Fuckin' good!!!_


 Biežāk apmeklējiet šo:



> tiem kas ir iekš facebook.com -> Dodgy Technicians

----------


## Vikings

Ibiorio, ģeniāli!

----------


## JDat

Šodien, pirmajā aprīli atnāca sekojošs e-mail no direktora:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: ***@****.com
Sent: piektdiena, 2011. gada 1. aprīlī 14:16
To: *****@****.lv
Subject: New On-Air 1800 P

Hi All,
In July we will release a new OA1800P Radio Mixer.
First prototypes are now in House.

The Radio in a Box option is primary made for users of small Radio Stations while the FM  RF transmitter and the antenna are included in the Kit.
Output Power and the RF frequency can be easy set with two rotary encoders (see picture). 



It was an incredible effort from the STUDER engineers that has made possible to integrate the FM  RF part with this power in a small Radio Mixer. 
Only with a complete new Circuit technology (pat. Pending) it was possible to do this innovation step, said a executive member of the Mixer group.
“This is a great innovation specially while we can save energy …  … the whole OA1800P System including this option consumes only 55 Watt” 
Preorders of the Radio in a Box Kit (A522.0381200) can be done today (1st April, 2011) directly with a mail to *******@****.com


Riedthofstrasse 214
CH-8105 Regensdorf
Switzerland
Phone: +47
Mobile: +47 
Email: *****@*****.com
Web: http://www.harman.com/studer

**** ****
Sales Director Studer
Soundcraft & Studer

Confidentiality Notice: This e-mail message, including any attachments, is for the sole use of the intended recipient(s) and may contain confidential and privileged information. Any unauthorized review, use, disclosure or distribution is prohibited. If you are not the intended recipient, please contact the sender by return e-mail and destroy all copies of the original message.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No virus found in this message.
Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
Version: 10.0.1209 / Virus Database: 1500/3543 - Release Date: 03/31/11



From: ******@******.lv
Sent: 01 April 2011 13:53
To: *****@****.com
Subject: RE: New On-Air 1800 P
Importance: High

Hi!
Cool!
Is nationwide network license included in bundle?
(I mean small nation wide.)

Best Regards.
Mans priekšnieks


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: ******@*****.com]
Sent: piektdiena, 2011. gada 1. aprīlī 15:06
To: *****@*****.lv
Subject: RE: New On-Air 1800 P

No but we agreed to offer a new “radiation hat” to protect Audio engineers from RF
See model below:


The model was used due to the brain size!

Riedthofstrasse 214
CH-8105 Regensdorf
Switzerland
Phone: +47 
Mobile: +47 
Email: ****@*****.com
Web: http://www.harman.com/studer

**** *****
Sales Director Studer
Soundcraft & Studer

Confidentiality Notice: This e-mail message, including any attachments, is for the sole use of the intended recipient(s) and may contain confidential and privileged information. Any unauthorized review, use, disclosure or distribution is prohibited. If you are not the intended recipient, please contact the sender by return e-mail and destroy all copies of the original message.

----------


## Isegrim

Lampu Hi-Fi. Šeit.

----------


## AndrisZ

Labs   ::

----------


## guguce

[attachment=0:260vpz51]neprecizitate.jpg[/attachment:260vpz51] Iemesls kāpēc pirmās krievu raķetes nelidoja.

----------


## ivog

Ja uzmanīgi ieskatās, tad abi lielie ir nevis tristūri, bet gan četrstūri, pie kam pirmais ieliekts, otrais izliekts, jo abi mazie trijstūri nav ar vienādiem leņķiem  ::

----------


## abergs

http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/con...?cPath=178_184

----------


## ddff

Man peedeejaa laikaa arvien vairaak patiik kjiinieshu joki :]


ddff

----------


## janys

Pārveidoju shēmu pa savam. Un darbojas.  ::

----------


## osscar

un jēga no šāda ?    ::   eksperimentiem der  vienīgi...turklāt kaut kas nav pareizi sazīmēts  ::

----------


## ansius

> Pārveidoju shēmu pa savam. Un darbojas.


 eu tu tiešām tik st@#$% ?

beidz marazmu dzīt, vien lieta ir tehniskā jaunrade, bet tavi izmurgojumi jau ir zem katras kritikas un pārsit raimondiņa inovācijas

----------


## janys

tas 82 kilooomu rezistors nav savienots ar diodēm un TIP42 emiteri. [attachment=0:nktz5m2r]parveidota 2.GIF[/attachment:nktz5m2r]

----------


## JDat

Jei bogu...

----------


## JDat

Ne nu gluži joki, bet video ir labs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmoDL...layer_embedded

----------


## ivog

Te ir daudz labas lasāmvielas:
http://absurdopedia.wikia.com/wiki/%D0% ... 0%B0%D1%8F

----------


## abidox

Interesants video    ::   ::   ::   ::  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBKP5pcnnOM

un šis arī
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYY2nys2BEM

nu šis vispār   ::   ::   ::   ::  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pvc1_SIAUKM

----------


## Delfins

Bišk jau par tēmu  ::

----------


## Ar4

Troļļa fizika ir nepārspējama  ::  Šitas arī atjautīgs

----------


## Andrejs

kompītis no ttl loģikas  ::  :

pārejais stāsts te:
http://web.mac.com/teisenmann/iWeb/adep ... hotos.html

----------


## next

Rekur pilniibaa no ttl taisiits liidziigas veiktspeejas procesors.
http://www.asvcorp.ru/darch/hardware/pd ... y/mpu.html

PS. KMemkas protams nospertas un uzpirceejiem aizgaajushas  ::

----------


## kaspich

jdat - atkal izdzeesi???

atkaartoju - kaspich premiju nodroshina. lohi/muldeetaaji izdzees teemu  ::

----------


## JDat

> jdat - atkal izdzeesi???
> 
> atkaartoju - kaspich premiju nodroshina. lohi/muldeetaaji izdzees teemu


 Šis arī jāsaglabā kā elektroniskais joks.  ::

----------


## Tārps

Ko var izdarīt viens taurenīts http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_VhW0ojCNw

----------


## marizo

Router under Water

----------


## Delfins



----------


## ivog

TVNET rakstā par vakardienas Tele2 avāriju skaidro, kas ir taisngriezis   ::   ::   :: 
[attachment=0:21mrpgsa]Tveršana.JPG[/attachment:21mrpgsa]

----------


## JDat

Par jaunpienācējiem forumā. Izvilkts no privātās sarakstes.



> Moš kaut kāds 16 gadīgs pokemons, kurš domā, ka alko tas ir īstais spēks tagad grasās taisīt 500W pastūzi no TV Silelis  detaļām un miksera.

----------


## Andrejs

Var turpināt cepties:
kompis uz relejiem:

stāsts ir te:
http://www.electronixandmore.com/projec ... index.html

----------


## Vikings

Šodien gadījās joks. Atjaucu vienu interesantu klausuli lai tīri paskatītos kā uztaisīta. Un tur - huj tebe.  :: 



P.S. Vai kāds nezina no kā ir šī klausule? Iekšā pastiprinātājs uz diviem MP25 tranzistoriem, iznāk pieci vadi, spriežot pēc tā, ka ir poga - kaut kāda raidstacija vai lauka telefons/centrāle.

----------


## guguce

Tādas nāca 70.gadu rācijās (skat. detaļu ražošanas gadu). 
Ļoti iespējams pat unificētas (vairākām modeļu grupām). 
Mikrofonam citzemju analogu nav.

----------


## Delfins

Ne gluži joks, bet tomēr vietējie pagrīdes censoņi vēl ir  :: 




> «Saskaņas centra» (SC) Saeimas deputāta Igora Meļņikova ģimenes uzņēmums pieķerts elektrības zagšanā, apliecina portāla «Pietiek.com» rīcībā nonācis «Latvenergo» meitasuzņēmuma «Sadales tīkls» sastādīts un apstiprināts akts.
> 
> «Skaitītāja Nr. 45715842 esošās plombas ir nospiestas ar paštaisītu matricu, redzamas mehāniskas iejaukšanās pēdas tika konstatētas. Skaitītājā ir veiktas izmaiņas tā konstrukcijā. Skaitītājā ir iebūvēta ar gaismu vadāma ierīce, ar kuras palīdzību var atslēgt elektronenerģijas patēriņa uzskaiti «B» un «C» fāzēs,» teikts sastādītajā aktā par pārkāpumiem, kas konstatēti SIA «Karavīrs» objektā - birojā Rīgā, Baltajā ielā 5a.


 "elektronenerģijas " :P

----------


## Didzis

Žēl , ka nav vairāk pastāstīts par to ar gaismu atslēdzamo fāzu uzskaiti. Laikam kāds optosimistors iebāzts iekš skaitītāja. Laiki, kad diska griešanos bremzēja ar fotofilmiņu laikam pagājuši   ::

----------


## ivog

> Žēl , ka nav vairāk pastāstīts par to ar gaismu atslēdzamo fāzu uzskaiti. Laikam kāds optosimistors iebāzts iekš skaitītāja. Laiki, kad diska griešanos bremzēja ar fotofilmiņu laikam pagājuši


 Kur ta filmiņas un caurumi skaitītājos - tas jau bija 20 un vairāk gadu atpakaļ. Tagad reizēm var tikai pabrīnīties, kas tiek atrasts skaitītājos - sākot no prastiem "šuntiem" un beidzot ar distances vadībām (šajā gadījumā fotoelements - aizver sadalnes durvis un 2 fāzes neskaita, atver - skaita visu kā pienākas) un pēdējā laika TOP1 - sprieguma spoļu dedzināšanu.
Bet nu, kad noķer, tad jārēķinās ar nopietniem papildus izdevumiem  ::

----------


## defs

Humors jau sākās turpinajumā,ka šis deputāts iesniedzis sūdzību   ::  
"Meļņikovs vēlāk portālam skaidroja, ka "tur nav nekāda zagšana. Tur ir kļūda skaitītājā. Mēs uzrakstījām sūdzību "Latvenergo". Es nezinu, kā šī kļūda gadījās." "

----------


## tornislv

Ja Jūs esat amerikāņu gangsteris, kas nolaupītos parādniekus pārvadā auto bagāžniekā, vai ja Jums pašiem patīk tur (bagāžniekā) vizināties, tas šis auto pastiprinātājs ir tieši Jums!
[attachment=0:14l9dfnu]$(KGrHqYOKp0E5b-qyJUTBO,wd7FeRQ~~60_3.JPG[/attachment:14l9dfnu]

----------


## Delfins

Trū DAC  :: 

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=95923

----------


## ivog

2 pastiprinātāji  :: 
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/aud ... hbidh.html

----------


## JDat

...

----------


## ddff



----------


## Isegrim

Šo pat nokopēju priekš sevis - izcils valodas paraugs; saucas "Denglisch".   ::

----------


## ansius



----------


## Delfins

Interesanti, ja tās būtu dārgais gals ap 10k (nu pieņemsim), visu izjauktu?  :: 




> Kontrabandas cigaretes slēpj aiz akustikās sistēmas
> 
> Cigaretes tika rūpīgi slēptas automašīnas bagāžas nodalījumā aiz speciāli iebūvētas akustiskās sistēmas izveidotā slēptuvē.
> Transporta līdzekļa vadītājs, 22 gadus vecs Latvijas iedzīvotājs, nedeklarējot mēģināja no Krievijas mūsu valstī ievest 10 tūkst. Optima un 10 tūkst. Kiss markas cigarešu.

----------


## Delfins

> http://fucking-great-advice.ru/advice/318/
> http://fucking-great-advice.ru/advice/27/


 PS: Kaspičam piestāvētu pie PS/paraksta  ::

----------


## Vikings

Plazmas radio:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMEzUp_8az8

----------


## australia

Phantom of the Floppera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmoDLyiQYKw

----------


## JDat

Interesanti interesanti...


(c) Facebook Dodgy Technicians...

----------


## Delfins

WiFi Speed Spray  :: 
http://j-walk.com/other/wifispray/

----------


## JDat

Nav jau pa elektronikas lietu, bet... Smuki pateikts.

----------


## JDat



----------


## Isegrim

> 2658


 WTF??? What The Fuck?  ::

----------


## JDat

Uzraku traukos citātu no viena... teiksim paziņas...




> 1. vieta. ir pasaulee daargaakais hi-end akustikas razhotaajs. to sauc MBL. vinju leetaakie komplekti [skandas+monobloki] sanaak ap/virs 50K LVL. pilns sets ar top liiniju: liidz pusmiljonam. shai Vaacijas firmai ir paarstaavnieciibas Apvienotajos Araabu Emiraatos un... Latvijaa!! tik taalu ok. bet, kad es [kaatreejo reizi] redzu leetaa gala \'reklaamas\' fuuri Juurmalas shosejas malaa, kurai uz saaniem izveikta nemaakuliiga aerograafija 90to gadu piemaskavas tuuninga kantoru liimenii [kaut kaada sviestaina kolaazha par neteemu], es saprotu - biezais lohs, vakaraa, pirms guleetieshanas, mok kaadu tumbu aizmirsa iepirkt. taas tagad ved staabeljiem. ko tur siikumoties.. es tiesham ceru, ka shis uznjeemums shaadu kolaazhu rezultaata nostiprinaashanai ievietos Maksimas iepirkumu grozos vai bezmaksas aviizee Riigas Santiims. 
> 
> varbuut var pieteikties sho akciju izstraadaataaji? es labraat vinjus iepaziitu. 
> bet, I'm just asking. es jau esmu tikai pakaljas karalis.


 EDIT: 14-sep-2011

----------


## Vikings

Vai tiešām jāturpina mazgāt sava netīrā veļa kur vien tas iespējams?

----------


## Isegrim

Super! 



> tu kaspich vel esi baigais iesācējs tajā jomā kura  man interesē. Es nevienu savu uztaisīto pastiprinātāju neesmu testējis  ar kautkādu spec aparatūru, es vienkārši pieslēdzu pie tumbām un  salīdzinu divu pastiprinātāju skanējumu un secinu rezūltātu. Vari to  saukt par veiksmi, bet man izdevās uzbūvēt pastiprinātāju ar lampu  preampu un 7294 mikreni, kas skan labāk par YAMAHA P7000S. Un es varu  saderēt 100% ka tu pēc skanējuma nevarēsi uzbūvēt tādu bašu neskatoties  kas "lācītim" vēderā, bet es gan varu uztaisīt tādu pašu kā jebkurš tavs  ražojums, jo nav jau ilgi jāgudro paņem jebkuru ideālo shēmu un būvē  tik augšā pamēri vel tik lai būtu viss ideāli un gatavs.


  ::

----------


## JDat

Programmētājiem:
Nedaudz par ASM komandu saīsinājumu atšifrēšanu:
http://www.physics.ohio-state.edu/~b...ction.set.html

pirmais ko atceros:
HIS: Halt in Impossible State
XMB: Exclusive MayBe
WCR: Write to Card Reader
XPR: Execute Programmer
IOR: Illogical OR
EC: Eject Carriage
DBZ: Divide By Zero

----------


## habitbraker

Naakotnes procis  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Nav tīri elektronisks tas joks, bet tomēr _neslikts_:

----------


## kaspich

Varu arī pierādīt to ka mans spainī iemestais platjoslas skaļrunis ar  u-101 pastiprinātāju skan pilnīgi vienāti ar jebkuru no Kaspicha A  klases aparatūras komplektim, tik vajadzīgs viens loti labs aparāt -  skaņas analizātors. Kas visu darbu izdarīs manā vietā.  ::  (es gribētu redzēt kaspicha seju pēc šada paraugdemonstrējuma,  ::  viņš laikam no kauna aizraktos līdz ķīnai.  ::  ) (C) Blow

----------


## ddff

Blin, nu zb sho deliiriju posteet .... kakjis un puse diivaana ar alu nosprauslaati.

ddff

----------


## JDat

Drošinātāji...

----------


## frukc

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 chari, happy?!

----------


## ansius

no http://www.facebook.com/groups/dodgytechnicians/

----------


## JDat

Parakos pa citu forumu...
Bildes:











> Acīmredzami tups jautājums - ko Tu gribi ar šito visu iegūt?
> 
> 1. Modings?                    Neredzu jēgu krustu šķērsu salodētajos koņģos....
> 2. Kaut ko uzlabot skaņā?      Neredzu pamatojumu, kas varētu mainīties skaņā,kad - citēju "tika nomainīti mikrenes barošanas kondiķi uz Elna Cerafine 1500µF (jo nebija silmic)....
> 3. Kāds iemesls un pamatojums šitai darbībai - citēju "tika nomainītas mikrenes priekšējiem kanāliel uz AD8599ARZ un sabim uz centram uz LM4562MA, plus vēl beigās tika pielodēti vadi nomainīto mikreņu izejām, lai varētu pataisno izeju dabūt uz RCA bez aizsardzības pa vidu, kuras bojā skaņu." Kas bojā skaņu? Kas, Tavā gadījumā, uzlabo skaņu?
> 
> Es domāju - Tev gribas palielīties ar pašam nezināmām, kaut kur sagrābstītām lietām. Varbūt kļūdos....
> 
> P.S. Un vēl šitas - sorry par kvalitāti, jo fočukam neatradu micro režīmu..... Spečuks mēmākais, ibio.
> ...

----------


## ddff

Jaa, pilsonja rosiishanaas ir aciimredzami lielaaka, nekaa jeega.
Apmeeram kaa shii iekaarta:

----------


## nezinīc

Vienkāršākais veids, kā parādīt kā notiek mijiedarbība starp strāvu, spriegumu un pretestību  ::

----------


## JDat

Jā, tadu paskatoties iesācējs saprot, ka pretestības nav vajadzīgas vispār un ir tikai traucējoši komponeti...
piemēram TVDX gadījumā par frekvenčmēra trazistora emitera atkārtotāja bāzes pretestību un citāms shēmām ko šamais ir zīmējis un licis forumā...

----------


## Isegrim

Uzstādiet POWER SAVER rozetē līdzās jebkurai elektroierīcei un ietaupiet  līdz 30%! Tas izstrādāts Vācijā un balstās uz drošiem zinātniskiem  principiem. POWER SAVER automātiski likvidē no tīkla oglekli, saglabā  elektrību ar kondensatoru sistēmas palīdzību un pārraida to uz tīklu bez  kritumiem un pārslodzēm. Lai sāktu taupīt, Jums tikai jāuzstāda POWER  SAVER rozetē līdzās jebkurai mājsaimniecības ierīcei!

----------


## JDat

Vai tā mēdz gadīties kad skandas "pirž"?


Kas vainīgs?

Konkrētajā bildei apakšā ir arī piebilde:



> This is what happens when 'others' use cheap & nasty disco 'subs' in a D Cinema environment, combine it with an underpowered nasty power amp that clips at the drop of a hat.. It's only a 60 seater FFS!
> The maker of this cabinet was so proud of their work, they didn't find it necesary to put their name to it!

----------


## habitbraker

> Uzstādiet POWER SAVER rozetē līdzās jebkurai elektroierīcei un ietaupiet  līdz 30%! Tas izstrādāts Vācijā un balstās uz drošiem zinātniskiem  principiem. POWER SAVER automātiski likvidē no tīkla oglekli, saglabā  elektrību ar kondensatoru sistēmas palīdzību un pārraida to uz tīklu bez  kritumiem un pārslodzēm. Lai sāktu taupīt, Jums tikai jāuzstāda POWER  SAVER rozetē līdzās jebkurai mājsaimniecības ierīcei!


 Mosk, ja saslēdz cetrus tādus kopā tad vispaar briivaa energjija?  ::   ::

----------


## osscar

Mūziķis - elektroniķis  ::  nevarēju atturēties  ::

----------


## tornislv

Tu es pārliecināts, ka tu krieviski un/vai angiski runā/raksti labāk par sludinājuma autoru? Es par sevi, starp citu, ne. 
Autoram, protams, ur savs skatījums (jeb jāsaka - klausījums?) uz to, kas ir laba skaņa...  ::

----------


## osscar

nav jau runa par rakstību (kaut tā arī iespārada) -bet skaļruņi - izvaroti totāli - norauti kalpaki (bet toties nav deguši  ::  ) un cena - kosmoss par malku.

----------


## tornislv

cik nu viedokļu... tik patiesību. Domāju, ka ātri pārdos par to ciparu kādam megaBasa cienītājam skolniekstudentam.

----------


## jankus

Par to skaņu kartes apgreidu, īpaši neiedziļinoties rakstītajā, jāsaka, ka audio lietās diezgan bieža parādība cik lasīts par forumiem, ir kondensatoru nomaiņa pret labiem, labākiem vai super labiem, arī opampu nomaiņa pret jaunākiem, dārgākiem analogiem, pat rezistoru nomaiņa pret rezistoriem par padsmit latiem gabalā. RCA arīdzan laba un praktiska lieta.. btw skaņu karti ar RCA nopirkt ir pagrūti..
Varētu aftoram rekomendēt: http://www.lampizator.eu/  :: 
Runa par postu Nr.107.

----------


## jankus

To JBL tumbas sludinājumu arī šorīt kā reiz iepētīju. Tur gan jāapskatās, cik vērtas ir tumbas ar pīkstuli. Ja laba tādu cena ir Ls200 ar pīkstuli, tad, iespējams, par Ls140 ir vērts to pīkstuļu pāri pameklēt..
Nu un ja tā padomā- katrā tumbā pa diviem midbasiem, pa vienam midrange skaļrunim. Kopā seši skaļruņi, 60 / 6 = Ls10 gabalā vidēji, kastes un filtru nerēķinot. Nu salīdzinājumam, par skaļruņiem no nojātām S90 kāds pat pamanās prasīt vairāk..

Njā, izskatās, ka putekļu kalpaki tik tiešām tām tumbām nav (sākumā nebiju pamanījis). Pie tam modelis, vai nu kāds, bet JBl L8 tas točno nav..

----------


## kaspich

> Par to skaņu kartes apgreidu, īpaši neiedziļinoties rakstītajā, jāsaka, ka audio lietās diezgan bieža parādība cik lasīts par forumiem, ir kondensatoru nomaiņa pret labiem, labākiem vai super labiem, arī opampu nomaiņa pret jaunākiem, dārgākiem analogiem, pat rezistoru nomaiņa pret rezistoriem par padsmit latiem gabalā. RCA arīdzan laba un praktiska lieta.. btw skaņu karti ar RCA nopirkt ir pagrūti..
> Varētu aftoram rekomendēt: http://www.lampizator.eu/ 
> Runa par postu Nr.107.


 tas lampizatora dzeks [citos formos] it kaa izraada kaut kaadas minimaalas sajeegas paziimes, bet nu.. lodet vinjam jaamaacaas [kaa izskataas, nespiid iemaaciities]. bet nu..
the Sony chip is so small and it is SMD that the soldering is too difficult for me. Even with 10 x magnifying glass and a sharp soldering tip I am unable to do it properly. (C)
 ::

----------


## jankus

:: 
To lampizatora linku biju iemetis priekš aftora ar domu, ka jamais varbūt nākamajā prodžektā varētu mēģināt izejas opampu vietā ielikt lampas.  ::

----------


## ansius

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=3&permPage=1

----------


## kaspich

yesssss
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=3&permPage=1

----------


## JDat

> yesssss
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=3&permPage=1


 Tieši tā. Labs un sen zināms un labs aparāts...

----------


## ivog

Bez vārdiem  ::

----------


## ansius

njā, super-puper-kruta

----------


## Vinchi

Dokumentācija MCU viltojumam  ::

----------


## ansius

kad jau par algoritmiem

----------


## RobinDAB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=RkTvDjhImwo

----------


## AndrisZ

Ar diviem slēdžiem un divām gaismasdiodēm, gan virknē, gan paralēli, ir skaidrs. Bet trīs?  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Кстати, никто не сталкивался с тем, что музыка скачанная из интернета по  выделенке звучит сухо и безжизненно по сравнению с той, которую я  раньше качал через модем? я думаю, это связано с тем, что телефонная  линия всё же хоть как-то предназначена для передачи звука.

----------


## Zigis

Šitais labs ::  Atliek paris reizes to pārpubicēt dažādos forumos, dažas atsauces, un tas jau kļūs par "visparzināmu" faktu. Ja kāds mēginās apstrīdēt, diagnoze - lācis uz ausīm uzkāpis.

----------


## marizo

bez komentāriem  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> 2973
> bez komentāriem


  ::   ::   ::  ko tik neizdomā  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JDat

Galvenais ka cilvēkiem ir laba fantāzija un laba humora izjūta kopā ar brīvo laiku.

----------


## JDat

Avtozvuk...

HiEnd

----------


## nezinīc

Kāds varētu nokomentēt šito  ::  http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ics/eihog.html

----------


## tornislv

tas pats pārdevējs tirgo arī šo:
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/entertainmen...rs/bcfxgj.html

----------


## tornislv

Šodien dabūju vienu ampu. Tipa, var izstādīt kā modernās mākslas paraugu!
http://www.uldis.info/2012/01/12/a-b...ony-ta-f730es/

----------


## AndrisZ

Cik Tev piemaksāja, lai tādu paņemtu?  :: 
Lai gan pēc izjaukšanas un novannošanas vēl varētu tīri labs sanākt. (Ir arī tādi celti.)  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Sony. Der Verstärker.  ::  
Kā VW reklāmā. Tik - žēl, ka tā jau pagātne. Tagad šis brends taisa sūdus.

----------


## tornislv

AndrisZ, man tas tak kā hobijs. Bez tam, tā kaste ir monstrozi smaga, un es, pērkot, nezināju, kas ir ZEM vāka. Izjauks, izmazgās, tad jau redzēs.

----------


## AndrisZ

> AndrisZ, man tas tak kā hobijs.


 To es zināju. :: 



> es, pērkot, nezināju, kas ir ZEM vāka.


 To es nezināju. :: 



> Izjauks, izmazgās, tad jau redzēs


 Cerēsim, ka būs kā jauns.

----------


## arnis

http://www.uldis.info/wp-content/upl.../IMG_1229s.jpg
peec shiis bildes izskataas, ka jaasaak ar kondensatoru nomainju ::  ::  ::

----------


## tornislv

ar TO (kondensatoru nomaiņu) jāsāk OBLIGĀTI un jebkurā gadījumā!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jurkins

A bet vai tur neviens iekšā nedzīvo?

----------


## australia

izskatās, ka tas pastūzis bijis kā daļa no audio instalācijas uz zāles pļāvēja. 
Un ventilācijas nolūkos tas bijis pieskrūvēts tuvu maltās zāles izplūdei  ::

----------


## next

Tarakaanu maajas neesat redzeejushi?
Nav teikts ka visi iirnieki aizgaajushi.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Šis ir LABS!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkTvD...&feature=share

----------


## ddff

Un atmineejums - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVLyUHaqlFo
Manupraat, gaumiigs risinaajums.

ddff

----------


## Imants

Esmu pārsteigts!

----------


## nezinīc

http://www.spoki.lv/praktiskais/Ko-d...-tumbam/501753

žēl patiesībā skatīties..  ::

----------


## ivog

Pārdod savus sūdus  ::

----------


## wanderer

Šis arī nav slikts.
Sintētiskās narkotikas mūsdienās ir tikušas līdz Ludzas audioekspertiem.

----------


## jankus

> Šis arī nav slikts.
> Sintētiskās narkotikas mūsdienās ir tikušas līdz Ludzas audioekspertiem.


 Ja man atmiņa neviļ, šā sludinājuma aftora cits sludinājums jau ir reizīti pavīdējis šajā topikā: http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ics/eihog.html
Tā teikt, ļaudis ar iztēli nekur nezūd..

----------


## ivog

Nu veči, kurš var lielāku trafu piedāvāt  ::

----------


## Andrejs

elektroniskais porno:
http://runawaybrainz.blogspot.com/2012/04/audio-crystal-cmoy-freeform-headphone.html

----------


## Isegrim

Var iedomāties, ko šis teiks, kad kāds 3,5 mm džeks sačakarēsies!  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Es jau gaidīju, kad tas pastūzēns parādīsies. Īstenībā labs uzskates līdzeklis.

----------


## juris90

chalis laikam nezin, ka starp fazi un nulli var dabut 220V  ::

----------


## Zigis

> 3382 chalis laikam nezin, ka starp fazi un nulli var dabut 220V


 pag, tas bija Torņa sludinājums?  ::

----------


## ansius

jā un nē... te ir viena lieta, kas protams norāda uz izpratnes trūkumu. piemēram to ka ir darba galdi kam motori ir domāti uz 220 starp fāzēm... man tēvam piemēram bija ļoti labs ripzāģis, ar tādu motoru, viņu varēja darbināt caur transformatoru, kas nāca komplektā. gan no normālas 380V sistēmas, un pat no vienas fāzes, ja pieslēdz kondensatoru (t.i. uztaisīja nosacītu 2 fāzu sistēmu, stulbi, bet gāja, līstītes varēja zāģēt). Vēl jo vairāk Rīgā vēl jo projām ir vietas kur kontaktā ir 2 fāzes starp kurām ir 220V...

----------


## juris90

par visu to ko tu sarakstiji ir zinams, tik lieta tada, ka 380 nav strava, bet gan spriegums, un kondensators neparveido ne stravu, ne spriegumu. un runajot par izpratnes trukumu ceru, ka tas nebija man domats, bet gan par sludinajuma autoru, un ja tiešām viņam kondensatori ir vajadzīgi motoram, tad ir vismaz motoru jauda jazin, lai zinatu cik uF kondensatoru baterijas vajag. citadi sanak perku hvz ko, prieksh hvz kā.

----------


## abergs

Bildītes, tekstiņi, (kiriļicā... :: ,14,7MB) :: :
http://failiem.lv/down.php?i=tzzegya...2_02__10_.djvu

----------


## Isegrim

Bijis tik laiks tās 'gudrības' pārlasīt!  ::  
Bet _šitais_ riebīgi pazīstams -  
Šie tāpat - papriekš lodē, pēc tam 'razberiha' - Palīgā! Neiet...

----------


## a_masiks

It kā tas nav nekāds joks, ibo maksā 780 eurikus, taču nopietni uztvert tādu feiku nu nekādi nevar....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63u6b-eHYzU

nez kāds tur ir tīkla lādētājs? Uz īso, lai izsit korķus, vai vienkārši smuks baltas plastmasas klucītis?

----------


## RudeWolf

http://www.head-fi.org/t/599311/my-first-review-my-first-sony-first-impressions

Srajanam Ebaenam ir vēl jāmācās.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Starp citu, tā bija ļoti pārdomāta pazīstamā brenda politika. Prieciņš piecgadīgam sīcim, un potenciāls nopietnu rīku pircējs nākotnē. Lūk, zārkā iebūvēta audiosistēma ar uzrakstu "My last Sony forever" - jau būtu vairāk iederīga joku kategorijā.

----------


## RudeWolf

Joks jau drīzāk bija par to revjū.

Un Sony agrāk taisīja diezgan respektablus stiprekļus. Tagad to, ko zinu ir tikai kādi pieci ievērības cienīgi austiņu modeļi. Var jau būt, ka ir kaut kas cits.

----------


## RudeWolf

*On the Effectiveness of Aluminium Foil Helmets:**An Empirical Study*http://berkeley.intel-research.net/arahimi/helmet/

----------


## marizo

Kontaktdakša (c)

----------


## RudeWolf

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3I8VKT...re=electronics

----------


## acdcpcb

Pameklējiet youtube - Realistic trc-410 repairs  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.ed...meier3_prj.htm

----------


## osscar

kas tur jocīgs ? jaudas amps no daudziem paralēliem opampiem....tādi bija arī D.Self rakstā un liekas vegalabā vienam bija uz BUF 41 gab uz kanālu...

http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthre...D1%82.-BUF634T

----------


## Jurkins

Ir cilvēki, kam patīk šupuļtīklā un stāvus.

Piem. šo te http://www.sakurasystems.com/products/47amp.html būtu jāliek sadaļā "raudāt gribas"  :: , bet palasot aprakstu var pasmieties.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ņirgt par Gainkārdu ir pārāk viegli. Mans galvenais iebildums ir cena, ko tie gudrīši plēš. Tā jau kā iesācēju komplektiņš, ko pašam uzgatavot nav slikts- viss skaidri redzams.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, bet Tu palasi, ko viņi tur raksta.
piem. par barokļa kondensatoriem, atgriezeniskās saites ķēdes garumu u.t.t. Tā jau vairs pat astroloģija nav.

----------


## RudeWolf

Īsais ir jaunais garais.

----------


## osscar

nu tā ir - gaincarda cena ir biku kosmiska-un gaincards ir tāds minimālistu izstrādājums, liekas čipi pielasīti ar mazu DC offsetu, jo nav C pret zemi nja pareizi atceros, toties ieejā El C  ::  . bet par tiem īsajiem mm - nu tā varētu būt. radiatori ar jamam nav - mikrene pie korpusa pieskrūvēta. Ok, trafs ir tip ano Fancy dārgajiem R core. Tajā baroklī tikai ātrās diodes un trafs , C ir tieki pie mikrenes kājām (no tejienes arī fast un šotkī diožu trends aizgāja) . Nu nezinu, man arī LM3875 P2P ar NFB rezistoru "starp" mikrenes kājām - liekas , ka skan labāk par poļu kitu. Bet tas tā subjektīvi, poļu kitu nemērīju....Cipars protams kosmisks, vismaz priekš LV jau nu toč.Nu un gaicards liekas parādījās vienus 10 gadus atpakaļ....tad tas bijā tād tipa jaunums  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Gan jau audiofilam ieraugot to apaļo barokļa korpusu no dziedzeriem sāk sekrēts izdalīties  :: 
Osscar, tam LM raksturlīkne ir tāda kāda ir, es pazinu vienu kuļibinu, kurš K140UD7 opīšiem uz barošanu lika AF bloķējošos kondensatorus (zini tādi ar vienu izvadu un skrūvi otrā galā). Ja viņam likās, ka tas uzlabo skaņu, nu kāpēc ne!

----------


## osscar

nu LM tak nemaksā baiso piķi , var eksperimentēt,ja ir vēlme. - atceros normunda rakstus par LM3886. Arī viņš konstatēja, ka LM skanējumu ietekmē dažādi sīkumi - baroklis, C tips  pret zemi ut.t. Tur jau tik maz detaļu kuras iespējams maina skanējumu...vēl pēc vairuma novērojumiem Lmkām patīk  jaudīgi barokļi - nu vismaz 250W ...es nezinu - katram sava pārliecība. Es varu piekrist, ka bez Tā C pret zemi skan biku labāk...bet jautājums diskutabls. es neeksperimentēju tik daudz kā Normunds, mans čipamps tagad grabina jaunās s90 komplektā ar wii konsoli sīkajiem. Un protams piekrītu gaincarda apskatniekiem, ka tam vajag labas skandas komplektā. Man patika kā tas skan ar RRR komplektā. Par to naudu ko pašam būvējot tas izmaksā - labs aparāts - 95% klausītāju - pilnībā pietiek.

----------


## Jurkins

Redzi, tā LM jau nezina, kāds baroklis tur ir pieslēgts, kas tur virsū ir rakstīts, šī no tā barokļa tikai patērē strāvu, bet klausītājs, kuram placebo efekts ir ļoti augstā līmenī, gan zina. LMkai vajag "labu" barokli, tāpat kā jebkuram citam pastūzim.

----------


## arnis

katram opampam virsuu vajag shaadu. 
tad visas probleemas buus atrisinaatas

----------


## Jurkins

Vot, tas ir īstais  :: . Eju taisīt bopamagilvi...

----------


## tornislv

tos kokvilnas tamponus arī vajag!!!

----------


## Jurkins

Nea, balti neder, vajag ar rakstu.

----------


## tornislv

skaidri redzu, ka balti:
http://www.acoustic-revive.com/engli...psa100_01.html

----------


## Jurkins

::   nu 3,14zģec, es eju meditēt...

----------


## ddff

> jaudas amps no daudziem paralēliem opampiem....tādi bija arī D.Self rakstā un liekas vegalabā vienam bija uz BUF 41 gab uz kanālu...


 Njaa.... tur kaadam ir vajadziiga paliidziiba. Shaadu var izveikt tikai "garlaiciigs maajaas tupeetaajs" (c) Brüno

ddff

----------


## RudeWolf

> skaidri redzu, ka balti:
> http://www.acoustic-revive.com/engli...psa100_01.html


 Eu, bet šis pārsit pat Brilliant Pebbles!

----------


## karloslv

Es atkal un atkal sajūsminos par tulkotāju darbu Elfas lapā:
"*SMD un filmu rezistori*"
"*Apgriešanas mašīnas*" (lietots attiecībā uz potenciometriem, nemaz nezinu, kas bijis oriģinālā)
un šis vienkārši gāž no kājām:
"*Induktori/droseles, radiāli pārklāti ar svinu*"

----------


## Slowmo

Apgriešanas mašīnas - Trimmers
Radiāli pārklāti ar svinu - radially leaded

Tulkojumi, protams, iespārda. Un, ja nemaldos, tas par svina pārklājumu jau kaut kad sen te tika minēts, bet neviens tā arī nav izlabojis.

----------


## Vikings

Tur 80% ir pērles un par to ir runāts jau pirms n gadiem. Pat lapa paspēja nomainīties, bet tulkojumi tā pat kā agrāk - clirsā.
Paldies par "apgriešanas mašīnas" izskaidrojumu, tas līdz šim bija vienīgais kuram nesapratu izcelsmi. Brutāli.

----------


## Zigis

varbūt Zviedru saimniekiem vajadzētu nostučīt? Kaitina idioti.

----------


## JDat

E-mail saturu publicē, ja nav žēl. Gribētu redzēt kā iztulkosies šie prikoli uz zviedru un angļu valodu...  ::

----------


## karloslv

Nav svarīgi, kā iztulkosies, jautājums jau ir par to, ka pēc jebkura tulkojuma nāk redaktors un labo, un kārtīgs kantoris atrod redaktoru ar tehniskajām zināšanām, ja tā vajag. Te arī izskatās pēc tā, ka materiāls iedots tulkotājam pilnīgi bez konteksta. Bet labi, mēs te par jokiem, ne par nopietno.

----------


## RudeWolf

The "ion cloud loudspeaker" used photocopy
machine ionizing nichrome wire strung in a flat
array a bit like a window screen, but with more
space between the wires, and charged to a variable
DC potential of about 10 KV.

This screen developed a layer of ionized air, and was
enclosed between two stators, much like an electrostatic
speaker, except that instead of a charged plastic diaphragm,
you had a charged semi-flat layer of gas, and you could
push-pull it with high AC voltages on the stators.

It worked fairly well, and gave new meaning to the word
"transparency".

It also had several flaws, one of which did result in a
trip to the local emergency room with breathing problems
similar to those sometimes experienced by arc welders and
caused by extended exposure to ozone.

The Wall Street Journal printed my comment:

"It was the perfect high end audio product: Exotic, inefficient,
expensive, unavailable, and toxic."

"...It took several kilowatts to get any sound out of it...It drew so much power at the display at CES that every time there was a loud passage or a transient, the AC line would drop. The tension arms on the tape deck would go slack, the sound would stop, the power would go back up, and it would start again; then the power would go, and it went into an oscillatory loop which included every element of the chain, including the AC line and the tensioning arms on the tape deck. We had a lot of fun doing that—a good demonstration of how much power it required. Fabulous device, but it put out ozone, and after some extensive exposure to the ozone I found myself lacking oxygen in my bloodstream...It was a year before I could go near a copy machine..."

----------


## Andrejs

lūk tā  būtu jaizskatās īstenam  "augstajam galam"


http://www.fabienclerc.ch/index.php?...od-old-days/2/

----------


## Zigis

Izskatās pēc Luija 14 galma DJ aseksuāra.

----------


## Isegrim

Tas tāds _baltais ķīnietis_ a la porcelāns. Re - reāls rīks no 1910; _mikseris_ un _krosfeiders funkcionē bez jebkādas elektronikas._ Ar šīberiem.

----------


## RudeWolf

http://www.samsung.com/us/2012-vacuu...-0702-10000079

----------


## Vikings

Ideāli. Dodiet divus.
http://www.zizu.lv/deals/fuelshark1093_

----------


## ddff

> Ideāli. Dodiet divus.
> http://www.zizu.lv/deals/fuelshark1093_


 Aaa, tas ir tas buttplug, ko vienaa telefona sarunaa pilsonis uzstaajiigi mekleeja (vecs Youtube hits)

ddff

----------


## Jurkins

> Ideāli. Dodiet divus.
> http://www.zizu.lv/deals/fuelshark1093_


 Tātad, ja pareizi saprotu, ieurbjot panelī kādus 5 caurumus "optional" piepīpētājiem un saspraužot tur fjuelšarkus, varētu dabūt situāciju, kad motors griežas un vēl papildus ražo benzīnu...

----------


## osscar

aha, šitas pēc samazinātas gravicapas izkatās.

----------


## Didzis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w68qZ8JvBds
Mūzikas un elektronikas mīļotājiem

----------


## RudeWolf

http://www.elna.co.jp/en/capacitor/onkyou/index.html

----------


## AndrisZ

Lūk, neliela analoģija ar "sildīto vadu" klausīšanos tikai citā sfērā, kas parāda cik precīzs "mērinstruments" ir mūsu sajūtas.
Vienīgi krieviski.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opKYNSfPkus

----------


## JDat

Lai arī nav gluži elektroniskie joki (kaut kur bija tēma ar vienkārši jokiem), bet tomēr počotno. Līdzīgu rullīti redzēju par sarkanajiem un melnajiem ikriem. Hifirasti atpūšas...

----------


## osscar

uzgāju netā šādu bildi - interesants dizaina risinājums  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Par ko ne? Vienīgi, ja tās ir plikas monolītas šīnas, zems _foolproof_ faktors - ja nu pienāk mazs puisītis un uztaisa 'īso'...

----------


## RudeWolf



----------


## osscar

normāla lieta lietotājiem, kuri ar savām ausīm negrib "izjāt" piem. laptopa ligzdu - ielika šādu vienreiz- un tad spraudelē savas gembird ausis  ::

----------


## JDat

Joks jau kut kur interneta plašumos redzēts.

Negrib izjāt? Tāpat izjās. Ja nesalocīs mēlītes, tad ar mehānisko spēku ātrāk izlauzīs ligdu no PCB.

----------


## RudeWolf

Nez, ja nav kabata, tad imo diezgan grūti tur kaut ko izjāt. Vismaz ne ikdienas spraudelēšanā.

----------


## JDat

Jack nekad perfekti taisni netiek iesprausts. Tātad stress uz ligdu. Jo garāka svira jo lielāks stress uz ligdu. Pēc kāda laika ligda lupatās, lodējums lupatās, vai noraiti cepiņi uz PCB. Mehānikas pamati.

----------


## RudeWolf

Nē nu tas skaidrs- man ir bijušas pāris izjātas ligzdas, bet tur tie bija kabatas apstākļi un diezgan gari taisnie spraudņi. Paraizi saki, ka garāka svira jās spēcīgāk, tāpēc ši uparikti nekādi nevaru iedomāties tādā pielietojumā kā Osscar teica.

Acīmredzamais pielietojums- 2cm kabeļa extenderis.

----------


## abergs

"Brīvo metinātāju forums" po-bolgarski:
http://mazeto.net/index.php
 ::

----------


## osscar

nu metinātāji visur ir līdzīgi - mūsējie arī bārstīja idejas visos saitos, bet tālāk par tukšu runu netika..- tipa nav naudas, nav laika etc..lūzeri hrenova.vienīgi Jetijs kaut ko ieguldīja un centās kaut ko panākt - visu cieņu.

----------


## osscar

Labs sludinājums no ss.lv (godīgi vismaz par fake + par draugu Ķīnā jāsmejas, man arī ebjā daudz ķīniešu draugu  ::   ::  ):


Čau, čau,  tevi noteikti var interesēt tāda tipa austiņas, tās ''nav'' istās  Monster beats Studio, tas ir tā saucamais ''fake'' variants, negribu  jums te melot, kā to dara citi.  Ja ir vēlēšanas, dod ziņu, gaidīšanas  laiks ir ap 1-2 nedēļām, parasti tās ir 2 nedēļas, vnk draugs Ķīna ar to  nodarbojas un dabūn pa lēto, varu arī piedāvāt ''Fake'' Solo, PRO, IN  TOUR, SPORT-.  Par piegādi var neuztraukties ( jebkurā Latvijas nostūrī )  


Monster Beat By Dr Dre Tour In Ear Headphones - 7 ls

Monster beats by dr dre Studio Definition Headphones - 25 ls, (par  skaistām acīm atdošu letāk ) (pa tādu cenu arī Kobe bryant, lamborghini,  LeBron James #23, Ferrari)

Monster beats by dr dre Solo - 10 ls

PowerBeats By Dr.  Dre Sport Headphones - 11 ls

MBeats By Dr.  Dre small PRO Headphones - 25 ls

Valodas, kurās runāšana var notikt - Rus/LV/ 	

Marka:
*Dr.  Dre*

Modelis:
*Solo*

Stāvoklis:
jaun.





Cena:
*15.00 Ls*   Rādīt c

----------


## ansius

no krabjiem.lv

----------


## RudeWolf

Es jūtu, ka monstrozo biešu sērga Latviju skars diezgan spēcīgi. Zinot šeit dzīvojošo krievvalodīgo un to līdzlēcēju gaumi un attieksmi pret lietām... Būs baisi.

Fāterim dzimšanas dienā uzdāvāju Superlux HD662, kas maksāja 25LVL. Vietām savās kvalitātēs bīstami pietuvojās manām HD650. Beigās gan HD650 ar savu patīkamo tonalitāti tās norok. Jūtams, ka inženieri kārtīgi pastrādājuši.

----------


## ansius

skaisto subwoofer!  ::

----------


## ddff

Vai tas man tikai izskataas, ka difuzors ir liidz galam uz aaru un nokjiileejis?

ddff

----------


## RudeWolf

Tak rakstīts, ka viņai visu laiku ir 200W! Tāpēc arī difuzors ir konstanti eriģētā stāvoklī.

----------


## janys

Cik tad vajag lielu pretestību lai no miljons dc voltiem spīdētu 3 voltu LED.

----------


## janys

es youtube redzēju kā no augasnes var saveidot ''zemes bateriju'' - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQrqOJlooRU tad sanāk ja ir uzarts zemesgabals var tur saspraust vara un cinkotus mietus savienot ar vadiem un būs brīvā enerģija.  ::

----------


## JDat

Aha. Esmu dzidējis par mūžīgajiem dzinējiem kontektā elektroenerģija no zemes par brīvu.

----------


## janys

vēl viens bŗinums kas tāds ir no kāda torisonu lauka darbojas -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0fwjY6_-1M&feature=fvwrel

----------


## JDat

Augstskolu sudenti iziet dzīvē, jeb kā notiek reālu iekārtu kostruēšana, montāža un ekspluatācija dzīvē.

----------


## janys

tad jau baigi skābai augsnei jābūt es nezinu kādā purvā to var dabūt  ::

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUtS52lqL5w&feature=player_embedded

Es eju nosisties pret sienu... ::

----------


## JDat

Interesanti ar ko uzfilmēts. Savdabīga skaņas lokācija ja klausās ar austiņām.

----------


## ansius

:: 
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/dbphn.html nez kā skan...

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/dbphn.html nez kā skan...


 Nepareizi skan. Diemžēl, "tagad skaļruņus taisa visi, kas no tā neko nejēdz". Bet tas nav trakākais, kas redzēts. Ballīšu apskaņošanas laikos uz skatuves redzēju kastes - kvadrāts metrs reiz metrs. 4 _wūferi_ pa stūriem. Vidū krusts, ko veido lērums vecās "Viktorijas" pīkstuļu un _midreindžu_, kas pieskrūvēti aiz 40 mm bieza saplākšņa. Brīdi stāvēju un brīnījos, līdz pienāca tāds Gunārs: - Ak tad patīk gan? Teicu - žēl, ka man nav cepurītes, ko noņemt tā cilvēka prāta stulbuma priekšā, kas projektējis šo "skatuves skaļruni". Virs skatuves rēgojās uzraksts "Diskoklubs - 7".

----------


## ansius

boombox.ru Delfi / Ērmi

----------


## ansius

Latvenego uzdarbojas

----------


## Isegrim

"Ar stulbumu paši dievi cīnās veltīgi"! Šis nebūt nav vienīgais gadījums, bet teju sistēma. Nesen viens no maniem draugiem arī bija spiests kasīties ar šo kantori par tādu pat situāciju pie sava īpašuma. Pietam vārti tur eksistēja jau 30 gadus.

----------


## RudeWolf

http://wavebourn.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1186

Burning amp reportāža.

----------


## JDat

Oscaram uz šo tusiņu jāaizbrauc...  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Tikai galdniecībā tur redzams daudz vairāk jaunrades kā elektronikā.  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Pašam pasākumam kā tādam jau nav nekādas vainas. Es piemēram, ļoti gribētu, lai kaut kas tāds notiktu šeit, protams, bez pretenzijām, ka tas ir kaut kāds hi-end (kaut pieļauju, ka daži no izstrādātājiem varētu nākt klajā ar kaut ko hājendīgu). Pašlaik daudzus jauniešus, manuprāt (mani 24 gadi laikam vairs neskaitās "jaunietiskums") atbaida elektronikas un eksaktās kustības kā tādas "aukstums" un nedraudzīgums. Es pilnībā atbalstu visus tos Passa Amp-camp projektus, jo redzu, ka tie elektronikai piesaista jaunus cilvēkus. Problēmas sākas tad, kad kāds tos izstrādājumus sāk kristīt par hi-end un sauc bezmaz par otro Tā Kunga atnākšanu.

Pēc idejas jau ar to nodarboties vajadzētu kaut kādiem jauno elektroniķu pulciņiem, es gan nezinu, cik tā lieta ir pašlaik populāra.

----------


## osscar

Nu es labprāt tur pabūtu - ja varētu avio biļetes cenu pacelt  ::  Pasākums labs, var visu ko paklausīties, ietestēt + bonusā dabūt arī dzelžus.

----------


## Andrejs

<Es piemēram, ļoti gribētu, lai kaut kas tāds notiktu>

Joki - jokiem, bet tiešām neredzu iemeslu lai  ne-noorganizētu mazu, neformālu, interesentu pasākumu kur pamērīties, parunāties utt. Un 24 ir īstais "vecums" lai to sāktu. Labprāt palīdzētu. Hajendzs mani īsti  vairs neķer, bet tehniski  skaistas un kvalitatīvi izpildītas lietas patik.

----------


## RudeWolf

Jāizdomā, cik cilvēku būtu gatavi uz kaut ko tādu. Tad jau var kaut ko par laika un telpas dimensijām domāt. Es arī esmu par un iespēju robežās varētu palīdzēt. Visdrīzāk arī būtu jānosaka kaut kāda pamattēma, jo amatieru elektronika ir diezgan plaša.

----------


## RudeWolf



----------


## RudeWolf

http://www.kosmic.us/acrolink-cn-xlr60.html

----------


## tornislv

OK, svētdienas vakara hohma. Atskrūvēju vaļā Luxman tuneri. Kurš pateiks, kas nav īsti labi pievienotajā bildē?

----------


## JDat

Trīs drošintā'taji tur kur jābut vienam? Ieliekot vienā no ldrošinātāju ligzdām tiek iestarīts tīkla spriegums. Ja jau tā tad samērā jautri, kad ielie visus 3 drošinātājus un pieslēdz pie 220...

----------


## tornislv

Pareizi. Interesantākais, ka shēma funkcionē un kā  :: 
Trafs, kas interesanti, 120v tinumā pieslēgtu 220 un noīsinātu pusi primārā tinuma strādā, bet ellīgi karst. Pēc apmēram 2 - 3 minūtēm no tā elles karstuma nostrādā termiskā aizsardzība 12V LMkai, kas bildē nav redzama, bet atrodas otrā pusē tuvu trafam. Attiecīgi tuneris apklust.

----------


## JDat

Tev iznāca ļoti sarežģīts remonts...  :: 
Laikam Luxman labus trafus liek iekšā, ja jau jamie nenobeidzas. A LMkas izslēgšānās... "тдб-так и должно быть!"

----------


## ivog

Jā, reizēm visādus brīnumus nākas redzēt. Starp citu, par barošanas spriegumiem runājot, es parasti visiem (kuriem var) iestādu 240V barošanas spriegumu.

----------


## ivog

Pavisam reāls atgadījums dažas dienas atpakaļ. Ieiet cilvēks elektronikas bodē (neteikšu, kurā) iepirkt elektrolītus. Vajag 10uF 16V, bodē diežēl ir tikai 10uF 63V koņģori. Cilvēks saka, OK, dodiet tos pašus, laikam derēs. Pārdevējs - NEDERĒS, TĀ SHĒMA TAČU NESPĒS VIŅUS UZLĀDĒT!

----------


## Isegrim

Tāds nu ir tas 'līmenis'. Izglītība, ziniet...  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> kas nav īsti labi pievienotajā bildē?


 Respect! Teicams pirmspārdošanas serviss.  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> Ieiet cilvēks elektronikas bodē (neteikšu, kurā) iepirkt elektrolītus....... Pārdevējs - NEDERĒS, TĀ SHĒMA TAČU  NESPĒS VIŅUS UZLĀDĒT!


 Nu, Salvats vai Elkompserviss tas noteikti nav.
Latgalite.lv arī diez vai. Vismaz lielākā daļa pārdevēju labi pārzin ko tirgo.
Argusā- varbūt kāds tāds var gadīties no jaunajiem.
Elfa, domāju varbūtība 50%.
Tur, kur pasūta no katalogiem un pārdevējam viss pie pakaļas ko tirgot radiodetaļas, medicīnas preperātus vai vecas zeķes- nekāds brīnums. ::

----------


## ivog

No nosauktajiem tiešām tas nav, bet nav arī tāds kur visu tirgo, specializēts tomēr, pārdaugavā.

----------


## JDat

Ivog! Lemona?

----------


## ivog

Uzminēji...

----------


## ezis666

lemonā ne tik tas vien ir redzēts  ::

----------


## aldis666

Pastiprinātāji paliek arvien jaudīgāki.
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/dpxnp.html
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/effhm.html

----------


## ivog

Šim krievam arī vienmēr jaudīgi pastūži piedāvājumā
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/hdmkj.html

----------


## Didzis

Viss pareizi, cilvēks jau pārrēķinājis visu uz "ķīniešu jaudu". Jaunatne tak nekad nepirks 20W pastiprinātāju.

----------


## RudeWolf

Mjā, ar divdesmit vatiem galīgi nebūs "visa māja rīb". Tiesa, tas arī no būdeles atkarīgs.

Man jau dažreiz uzjautā, cik ta tas pastiprinātājs velk, ko es tur tik cītīgi taisu. Tad arī saku, ka laikam viens vats trīsdesmit divos omos būs.

----------


## Isegrim

Savulaik "Rīga-10" ar 6V6 PP izvilka vien 4 W, bet māju tiešām spēja pierībināt. Ne jau visi skaļruņi ir neglābjami tupi. Tik šodien lētāk uztaisīt niknāku pastiprinātāju, nekā dinamisko skaļruni ar 97 dB un vairāk @ 1 W.

----------


## Ar4

And that's how computers are made.

----------


## ansius

http://ermi.delfi.lv/?id=221514&action=index

----------


## aldis666

Nemaz nezināju,ka šādus aparātus ar vēl ražo!?  :: 
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/iccpp.html

----------


## ivog

Gan jau tajos trakajos 90-taos, kad grāba visu ko vien varēja dabūt, kāds bija iepircis un nebija nemaz atpakojis vaļā. Nu i tagad nejauši atrada kaut kur aizkrāsnē.

----------


## Delfins

aparātam nav ne vainas, ja vien nebūtu plastmasīgs kasetes vāciņš, kuru viegli nolauzt. bija labs donors eksperimentiem ar "UNČ". kad korpuss izčakarējās, biju pārtaisījis par mazām dekām (unč + radio + kasetnieks (top-loading)). tas viss ir izmests tagad protams  :: 

cena tāda jocīga gan..

----------


## ansius

runājot par cenām: http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...rs/bcdckf.html

----------


## Jurkins

Žurnāls Elektor 2011.gada janvāris. Bez komentāriem.

----------


## JDat

Var palūgt 54. lpp? Izlasīju katru treso vārdu pa diogonāli starp rindkopām un... Mēginu saprast vai šis raksts ir kā paraugs kā iegūt brīvo enerģiju, vai arī raksts kas pastāsta ka tas nav iespējams... Tāpēc arī gribu turpinājumu (pilnu rakstu) ja tas ir iespējams.

----------


## Jurkins

Viss raksts. Es gan arī nesapratu, kas ar šo bija domāts.

----------


## JDat

Gandrīz skaidrs... Kas tur ir domāts ar to figņu shemočkā? Divas spoles?

----------


## Jurkins

Es sapratu, ka tas ir visparastākais ventilators, kuram kaut kā tur vajagot tās spoles pārvienot  ::

----------


## JDat

Gala sānā ko tā shēma dara? Izlādē vienu baču un uzlādē otru? Kur tur brīvā enerģija? No spolēm kā parasti? Pasaules gals laikam...

----------


## Jurkins

::  Viņi ir pārliecināti, ka uzlādē vairāk nekā izlādē.

----------


## JDat

Tas par ko viņi ir pārlieciņati, tas ir maz interesanti. Interesantāk kas tur patiesībā notiek...

Es arī varu pateikt ka esmu atradis principu pēc kura darbojas mūžigais dzinējs. Releja spole uz 12 voltiem. Pieslēdzam pie 12VDC nekas īpašs, Noraujam vadiņu nos un mums tur ir baigā dzirkstele. Un ja nejaušu izlaid tād dzirksteli caur pirktu tad labi krata... No kurienes tik liels spriegums lai lektu 2 mm gara dzirkstele? Hmm. Tas noteikti ir mūžais dzinējs. Ar to var gēnerēt vairāk enerģijas ne kā pievada.  ::  Priekā!

----------


## Jurkins

Mani uzjautrināja tas, ka šāds raksts parādījās elektorā nevis mistērijā, praktiskajā astroloģijā vai citā tenku lapelē.

----------


## JDat

Uzjautrināja? Mani gan apbēdināja. Un es vēl nopriku veselu kredītpuntku par vienu paundu elektora webā lai var kādreiz kadu rakstu izlasīt...

----------


## Jurkins

Nja, laikam jau Tev taisnība. Smiekli caur asarām...
Tagad es ar tīru sirdsapziņu vilkšu elektoru no torentiem.

----------


## janys

no ss.lv kārtējais interesantais sludinājums - Pārdodu  integrēto pastiprinātāju Cambridge Audio Azur 840 A, klase XD, 120 w -  8. om. / 200 w - 4. om. Līdz 20 w strādā A.  klasē.  [ ar dokumentiem ]  2. gadus klausījos un 2. g. stāv nelietots. 
Ir defekts - ieslēdzot nostrādā aizsardzība un rāda, ka uz akustikām iet  nepareiza strāva, tāpēc neslēdzas iekšā.  Aizvedu pie Cambridge  pārstāvjiem, bet šie nones pa ielu uz citu darbnīcu, kur nodzēš kļūdu.   Kad atvedu mājās, viss ir pa vecam, varētu būt tāpēc, ka vienlaikus  klausījos 4. akustikas, un iznāca nepareizi omi.  Vēl viens vietējais  meistars "umudrilsa'' nomainīt skaļuma regulētāju, bet oriģinālais ir  saglabāts. 
 Varbūt kāds meistars var viņu arī saremontēt? .  Mēģiniet. 	

Marka:
*Cambridge*

Modelis:
*Azur 840*

Kanālu skaits:
4

Jauda, Wt:
8

Stāvoklis:
lietota





Cena:
*150 Ls*   Rādīt cenu eiro










 Foto:

----------


## janys

ja viņam izdosies pa šito cenu pārdot 150 Ls es neko nemāku pārdot nejiet tā andele umudrilsa salabot   ::  bet kas ir nepareiza strāva kādus tas tokus tas rāda  ::

----------


## ansius

lika pasmaidīt...

http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...rs/bfgdfk.html

----------


## australia

virszemē ir kanāls, kas laikam saucas 'ohota i ribalka'.
Tur reklamē tādu mazu kubiku, nu kaut kādi 10cm augsts, noteikti domāts kā aķītis. To sūdu jāspraužot piepīpētājā, un tad varot ziemā un kur tik vēl pielaist mašīnu  ::

----------


## Gints_lv

http://www.delfi.lv/tehnika/dazadi/i....d?id=42931808

----------


## Zigis

Jā, tās bezjēdzīgās mašīnas ir smukas, dažādos izpildījumos, piem:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wWlrBFOdBo
Kādreiz pat redzēju mājaslapu ar shēmām un instrukcijām, kā izgatavot.

Taču vissmukākā un perfekti izstrādāta ir pīpējamā mašīna:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBGau9623I

----------


## tornislv

Kā zināms, visu šo mašīnu Ādams un Ieva ir "Machine which goes "Bing"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qbnv6eHKjCQ

----------


## JDat

Smuki!

http://ermi.delfi.lv/?action=index&id=226484

Kurš var būt stulbāks par mani?





Tātad. Vīnes cīsiņs no vietējā veikala. Caur latru pietika ar 60 voltiem lai LEDi spīdētu.

Bet... Joki jokiem, tomēr jātcerās šis:




*Tātad! Nēmēginiet atkārtot mājās. Tas ir bīstami un var ļooti slikti begties.*

----------


## AndrisZ

Kāda vaina ātri uzsildīt cīsiņu vai ar žiletēm tēju vārīt? :: 
Tā diožu indikācija man patīk.

----------


## JDat

Ir vaina cīsiņam. Itkā karsts, bet tomēr sūdigi uzsila iekšā. Vajadzēja lielāku štomi iedot un ilgāk pasildīt. Iekšā samērā jēls. Uzvārot ūdenī garšigāk sanāk.

Indikācija darbojas. Pats redzi, ka kapitālistu leni samizo sovetu ledus (tie kuri itkā nespīd).

Bet nu. Uzmanīgi ar šiem jokiem! Tikai ja... (c)

Vēl kāds sīcis mājas nositīsies tā ākstoties.

----------


## buldozers

JDat, var redzēt, ka tev nav ko darīt.  ::

----------


## ivog

Interneta veikala atlaides  ::

----------


## janys

> JDat, var redzēt, ka tev nav ko darīt.


 varējā m'wegināt ar marinētu gurķēnu varbūt izsitīs propkas  ::

----------


## JDat

mjā. es tak teicu ka caur latru uzgriezu spriegumu. janys pats ir staigājošs elektronisks joks!

----------


## janys

sk. vnk nesapratu kaut no tava rakstītā par latru 60 voltiem.

----------


## Athlons

epta... a ko darīt, ja pēkšņi nelec...  ::

----------


## Larisa

Periodikas arhīvs neļāva kopēt (autortiesības, ziniet!), iemetīšu bildi no citurienes; _'bijušie'_ sapratīs.  ::

----------


## Zigis

Larisa, kas tas par brīnumu, no kurienes?

----------


## Larisa

Tak laikraksts "Pionieris", kam redakcija bija Gorkija ielā 6. Šo rakstu kāds bija atradis un fotografējis. Periodika.lv ļauj apskatīt tikai bibliotēkās (atšķirībā no pirmskara avīzēm).

----------


## M_J

Nu nav tas "Pionieris". Pēc visa spriežot "feiks".

----------


## Zigis

Tur jau tā lieta, ka nav "Pionieris". Informācija diezgan mūsdienīga - porņuki, mūzika, filmas, radies pirms 20 gadiem. Internets radās ap to laiku, kad "pionieris" jau bija miris, vai vismaz agonijā un toreiz par MP3 mūziku vēl nezināja, video onlainā-vispār fantastika.
Kad samēra vēlu - ap 98 gadu tiku pie pirmā kompja, man gadījās jaunākā IE versija, pirmā kur bildes mājaslapā lādējās kopā ar tekstu. Pirms tam bija katra bilde jālādē atsevišķi, kā opcija (protams ja nebija žēl maksāt par milzīgo papildus iezvanpieejas laiku)

Jā, un vārdu sovnets arī dzirdu pirmoreiz.

Bet feiks kvalitatīvs, gaumīgs - šrifts, slejas, bildes, papīra struktūra - viss kā nākas.

----------


## JDat

Bija kaut kādā žurnālā klubs vai tml nopublicēts šitas. Tā ir variācija par tēmu: komunims ir iestājies padumjā latvijā un kā komunistis jauniešu žurnāls šodien pastāstītu pionierim (pokemonam?) kas ir internets un kā ļaunie kapitālisti sagānījuši kapitālistisko internetu utt utjp. Nu... Doma skaidra?

----------


## RudeWolf

http://catacombosoundsystem.com/

----------


## Athlons

Hesus Maria...

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Tur jau tā lieta, ka nav "Pionieris". Informācija diezgan mūsdienīga - porņuki, mūzika, filmas, radies pirms 20 gadiem. Internets radās ap to laiku, kad "pionieris" jau bija miris, vai vismaz agonijā...
>   Bet feiks kvalitatīvs, gaumīgs - šrifts, slejas, bildes, papīra struktūra - viss kā nākas.


 Tā tiešām varētu rakstīt "Pionieris", ja PSRS ar Padomju Latviju tās sastāvā joprojām eksistētu. Stils riebīgi pazīstams! Mums tak vēl skolā mācīja ka viss, nu teju viss, ir izgudrots Krievijā un pēcāk Padomijā. Šodienas realitāte ir cita - diez vai vēl eksistē Alsviķu pamatskola...

----------


## bbarda

Pastāv gan vel Alsviķu pamatskola...

----------


## Andrejs

Ļoti "cieta" atmiņa. Atradu krājumos. Atdošu kādam vēstures cienītājam.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Ļoti "cieta" atmiņa. Atradu krājumos. Atdošu kādam vēstures cienītājam.


 Maikls bus priecīgs.
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/2807-Mans-muzejs

----------


## osscar

nu ko - salodējam pastūzīti  ::  

http://www.firstwatt.com/pdf/art_beast.pdf

----------


## RudeWolf

Tad rekur visi Tošibas 170/74 lauķi ir palikuši...

P.S. Lodējumi gan viņam nav pārāk smuki.

----------


## osscar

viņš forumā rakstīja, ka traņi ielodēti atstājot nenokniebtus izvadus - tipa ja nu viņam savajagās šos traņus  ::  tīri izklaides projekts, jo visi traņi tur kopā viei paši pavelk uz 12000 usd kā jams raksta  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Bah, nu tad jau ligzdiņas vajadzēja salodēt!

P.S. Es ceru, ka lauķi ir pielasīti!

----------


## zzz

Prikolisti ukrainji.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPDIF-output...-/360585833217

Tikai shausmiigi leets agregaats prieksh audiofiilisma, ta jau nav truu.

----------


## ansius

nez, cik par tāda izgatavošanu varētu gribēt?  ::

----------


## marizo

Kaut kas samērā dīvains.


http://hackedgadgets.com/2012/06/09/...at-helicopter/

----------


## Jon

Псковское Училище Звукорежиссуры им. Оффенбаха (ПУЗО) проводит мастер-классы по темам:

- Звукоизоляция плохих музыкантов
- Подзвучивание барабанов с помощью двух микрофонов и интуиции
- Сведение вслепую
- Сведение вглухую
- Сведение втупую
- Коррекция вокала с помощью громкого мата
- Аранжировка мелодий для мобильника
- Мастеринг в программе Nero Wave Editor
А так же:
- Звукорежиссура от А (А где тут эхо?) до Я (Я, блть, лучше знаю!)
Только у нас вы научитесь:
- Забивать гвозди микрофоном Shure SM58 без потери качества того и другого
- Паять XLR разъёмы кончиком утюга
- Освещать комнату лампой 12АХ7
- Вручную менять фазу сигнала
- Смешно отвечать на глупые вопросы в журнале ru_zvuk
- Слышать внутренним ухом и думать костным мозгом
Желающим поступить в ПУЗО необходимо сдать следующие экзамены:
- Угадывание мелодии по сонограмме (устно)
- Исполнение любимой песни (письменно)
- Скоростной поиск нужной крутилки на 64-канальном микшере
Для получения диплома учащимся необходимо написать статью на тему из списка:
- Дисторшн как панацея от всех бед
- Оптимальное соотношение сигнал/шум в музыке Noise
- Некоторые проблемы сведения 16-ти контрабасов
 - Естественная реверберация гроба  


P.S. Atcerējos, ka sendienās pāris reizes lietoju Shure 565SD _po naznačeņiju_ - Neretas kultūras nama skatuves grīdā naglu iedzinu un _figviņatceras_ kādas epizodes filmēšanas laikā piesitu ar to atlūzušo papēdi kādas dejotājas kurpei. Pirmajā gadījumā _miķis_ nebija atvienots, skaļruņi izturēja. Neskaitāmas reizes zemē mesti, šie mikrofoni godam kalpoja daudzus gadus.

----------


## tornislv

Nav gan oriģinālie skaļruņi, bet "skan labi"  :: 

http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/cpohp.html

----------


## AndrisZ

Cilvēks tak raksta:



> tumbas. iek;sa nau  orģinalie skalruņi. bet skan labi.


 Tas vien jau daudz izsaka.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/attachme...2&d=1363762858

Visi krutie kardas...hu...ardas vadi nervozi pīpē gaitenī... ::

----------


## tornislv

kas TAS ir????

----------


## osscar

vegalabs tagad vairs attachotās bildītes bez ielogošanās nedod....

----------


## Jurkins

Ieliku bildi, lai var visi apskatīt.
Torni, tie ir super puper vadi uz tumbām.

----------


## Athlons

izskatās jau skarbi...  ::

----------


## JDat

Esmu vecs un stulbs. Paskaidrojiet lūdzu kas tie par bunduļiem ar pelēko izoleni aptīti. Vadu sildītāji? Fērīta gredzeni? Kas tur notiek ar barošanas dakšam uz plastamsas kastēm? Iekšā filtri?

----------


## Jurkins

Par tām plastmasas kastēm HVZ, bet tajos bunduļos iekšā ir 4 liela šķērsgriezuma vara vadi, divi (pa diagonāli) signāls, divi - zeme. Paši krutākie džeki tīkla vadu arī šitādu taisot. Tie esot ANTIZĀZES (tulkojums pa taisno no krievu val.) vadi. Bet, ja nopietni, tad izskatās, ka kāds audiorasts ir atradis vecu grāmatiņu par gaisa vadu līnijām jeb kā tur viņas sauca.

----------


## tornislv

es cerēju uz sildīšanu ar bozoniem , vai, vismaz, kriodzesēšanu...

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tur jau ar pelēko skoču aptīts viss, gan jau iekšā ir arī bozoni  :: .

----------


## JDat

Skaidrs, bet vairs nav spēka pat pasmieties. Ak tad gribās samazināt skinefektu. Gluži tā pat kā savulaik tika taisītas līnijas no AM raidītāja uz torni... Bet... Vai tie tievie vafiņi nenočakarē visu resno vadu štelli? JanisP varētu pakomentēt kā ja kombinē supervadus kopā ar parastajiem vadiem. Vai no tā skanējums nesabojājas?

----------


## Jurkins

Pastūža konstrukcija, izpildījums tam džekam ir vnk. ekselenti. Jā, nu par shēmtehnisko risinājumu var strīdēties, bet nu ir OK, ja tiek sasniegti mērķi. Bet kad sākas šitais marasms, tad es aizeju pusminūtes pārtraukumā...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Aicinam radioamatierus veidot sakarus rentgenstaru un gamma staru diapazonā... "ātomtransivers" velk cauri sienām un metāliem...

----------


## janys

Re pastashita radiostacija - http://www.g3vpx.net/hftrx/photos.htm

----------


## AndrisZ

A kas tur jocīgs? Mums lielākai daļai līdz tādam līmenim kā lidz kosmosam.

p.s. Ja Tu noņemtu to domuzīmi pirms adreses, vai vismaz atdalītu ar atstarpi, lapu varētu atvērt vienkārši uz adreses uzklikšķinot.

Paldies!  ::

----------


## karloslv

Vo, vo, jocīga tur nekā nav, tur ir milzīgs darbs, pacietība un zināšanas. Es esmu ticis līdz 10% no tā visa.

----------


## Jurkins

Mani skaudība pārņēma  ::  uz šo "joku" paskatoties. Man desmito daļu no tās pacietības. Par zināšanām nerunāsim.

----------


## a_masiks

http://xkcd.com/730/

....gribētos redzēt šīs shēmas aprēķinu...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Kur var dabūt kvarku fotodiodes un ledus?!
Tie noderēs subātomāram transiveram...

----------


## JDat

Ingus! Replikators salūza? Tādas lietas parasti replikators uztaisa. Pienāc pie replikatora un pasaki ko tev vajag. Pēc 3 sekundēm uztaisīs.

----------


## RudeWolf

Joki ne joki, bet interesanta lasāmviela- http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/busted

TL;DR Čaļi labu laiku liek uz ausīm hi-fi tehnikas tirgoņus, bet tad kā zibens no skaidrām debesīm- studiju gados tiku lasījis par seno Acteku dēmonu...

----------


## stounz

Vēlos, lai zinošs cilvēks palīdz uzkonstruēt (salikt no tirgū esošiem materiāliem) nelielu elektroierīci. Kaut kas līdzīgs magnētiskajai atslēgai. Ja kādam ir interese, jautājumus izklāstiet forumā vai uz spokos norādīto epastu. Ceru uz jūsu atsaucību. http://spoki.tvnet.lv/praktiskais/La...ziet-ar/639703

----------


## juris90

elektronisko slēdzeni nav nemaz vērts sākt izdomāt, tādas jau sen pastāv un ķīnā tiek štancētas uz nebēdu, lētāk par viņiem neuztaisīsi. viesnīcās jau sen tās elektroniskās atslēgas tiek izmantotas ar čipu(karti), RFID saucās.

----------


## Athlons

________________

----------


## stounz

Paldies par komentāru. Es nevēlos izgudrot jaunu elektronisko slēdzeni, bet gan uztaisīt ierīci, kas ir līdzīga elektroniskajai atslēgai priekš jauna pielietojuma.








> elektronisko slēdzeni nav nemaz vērts sākt izdomāt, tādas jau sen pastāv un ķīnā tiek štancētas uz nebēdu, lētāk par viņiem neuztaisīsi. viesnīcās jau sen tās elektroniskās atslēgas tiek izmantotas ar čipu(karti), RFID saucās.

----------


## zzz

Tas i kruta, stounz.

Tagad jautaajums - cik grasies maksaat par iesaistiito inzheniera darbu prototipa projekteeshanaa? To tu esi kautriigi nokluseejis savaa biznesa plaanaa.

----------


## stounz

> Tas i kruta, stounz.
> 
> Tagad jautaajums - cik grasies maksaat par iesaistiito inzheniera darbu prototipa projekteeshanaa? To tu esi kautriigi nokluseejis savaa biznesa plaanaa.


 Par cik man šis ir pirmais tāda veida projekts, tad man ir pretjautājums pieredzējušam inženierim. Cik par tik salīdzinoši elementāru prototipa projektēšanu ir jāmaksā?

----------


## zzz

Daargi, stounz, daargi. Bez vairaakiem simtiem minumums tur nekas nekustees no pieredzeejusha inzheniera.

Veel njem veeraa, ka prototipi var buut dazhaadi.

Piemeeram, fignja vienaa eksemplaaraa, salikta no kas pagadaas, izpilda prasiitaas funkcijas, tachu nepiemeerota veelaakai biznesfaazei razhoshanai masveidaa.

Vai prototips, kas buutu piemeerots laishanai razhoshanaa. Njem veeraa, shaads gadiijums maksaas DAHRENA VAIRAAK.

----------


## zzz

Labi, fig s vami, biedri stounz.

She jums pirmais links, kas izleca googlee

http://www.servocell.com/

Ejiet skatieties, ko shie jau ir izgudrojushi un vai juusu biznesa ideja jau tur nefiguree. 

Kaa minimums, mehaaniskaas daljas tur jau buus gatavas (diez vai ka leetas, bet tas ir cits jautaajums).

----------


## JDat

Man jau rauj nost jumptu. Es noteikti uzrakstīšu e-mail un pakomunicēšu privāti...

----------


## stounz

Paldies par linku, bija interesanti paskatīties uz tām visām ierīcēm, bet savu es tur neatradu, tādēļ jautājums paliek atklāts.

----------


## stounz

> Daargi, stounz, daargi. Bez vairaakiem simtiem minumums tur nekas nekustees no pieredzeejusha inzheniera.
> 
> Veel njem veeraa, ka prototipi var buut dazhaadi.
> 
> Piemeeram, fignja vienaa eksemplaaraa, salikta no kas pagadaas, izpilda prasiitaas funkcijas, tachu nepiemeerota veelaakai biznesfaazei razhoshanai masveidaa.
> 
> Vai prototips, kas buutu piemeerots laishanai razhoshanaa. Njem veeraa, shaads gadiijums maksaas DAHRENA VAIRAAK.


 
Man vajag vienu eksemplāru, ne uzreiz priekš masveida ražošanas, jo tas vēl ir jāpatestē, jāpārbauda tā mijiedarbībā ar pārējo ierīci, kā arī jāprezentē kopējais projekts, kur šis mehānisms ir viena no sastāvdaļām, lai izpētītu tirgu un piesaistītu jau investīcijas masveida ražošanai, ja līdz tam nonāks. Tādēļ šobrīd meklēju nevis ūberdārgu inženieri vairākmiljonu projektam, bet gan elektronikas entuziastu, kurš par saprātīgām naudām salodēs smukā kastītē man nepieciešamo ierīci. Es šeit nevienam uzreiz tūkstošus nesolu, drīzāk gan vairāk palīdzību. 
Paldies !

----------


## zzz

> Man jau rauj nost jumptu. Es noteikti uzrakstīšu e-mail un pakomunicēšu privāti...


 Pilnmeeness 100% pashlaik.

Taapeec arii izgudrotaaju piepluudums forumaa.

----------


## JDat

Stounz! Tā tās lietas nedarās. Tu gribi lai tev kāds par sviestmaizi uztaisa pirmo eksemplāru, tad tu parādi investoriem un tālāk pats gudrs atkārtot kostrukciju? Nē, paldies. Elektroniķi (un arī programmētāji) nav zemeņu lasītāji.

----------


## stounz

> Stounz! Tā tās lietas nedarās. Tu gribi lai tev kāds par sviestmaizi uztaisa pirmo eksemplāru, tad tu parādi investoriem un tālāk pats gudrs atkārtot kostrukciju? Nē, paldies. Elektroniķi (un arī programmētāji) nav zemeņu lasītāji.


 Tieši tā arī tās lietas darās. 
1. Sviestmaize un samaksa saprāta robežās nav viens un tas pats.
2. Es nevienam neprasu neko manā vietā izgudrot, lai es to varētu patentēt par savu. Pa lielam es lūdzu palīdzēt no tirgū esošajām sastāvdaļām salodēt vienā kastītē elektroiekārtu, kura pilda savu funkciju. Jautājums, cik tas maksā. Nu neticu, ka simtiem latu.
3. Kāpēc tādas bailes par iekārtu, kas salikta no visiem zināmām detaļām, pietam pārlikta forumā joku sadaļā, ka es ņemšu un uzmetīšu šajā multi miljonu projektā?

Neesat skaudīgi, un labāk palīdzat prototipam ieraudzīt saules gaismu.

P.s. Karmai ticat ?

----------


## zzz

Nu, viena eksemplaara prototipu jau var uztaisiit no taadaam fignjaam, kuras toch razhoshanai nederees, piemeeram puljkjiisha biidiishanai ielikt motorinju izdiiraatu no veca floppika vai cdroma. Nu un mikrokontrolera kodu (kursh prototipam adin hren ir primitiivs) nolockot. Bet na haljavu tas patieshaam netaisaas. 

Taks, stounz, tev savai biznesidejai ir veel jaapieraksta paaris tehniskas detaljas klaat.

1. ar kaadu speeku ir jaabiidaas tam puljkjiitim? Shim kaut kas jaanospiezh (kaads speeks, njuutonos vai kilogramos vai da kaut vai maarcinjaas?), jeb biidiisies shis tukshaa gaisaa un paredzeets vienkaarshi kaut kaa cita noblokjeeshanai? Cik biezhi shim jaabiidaas? Reizi stundaa, dienaa, nedeeljaa, desmit reizes sekundee? 

2. vai ir obligaati zakidoni uz bezvadu breloku? iButtonu kontaktu fignjas neder? Ja obligaati bezvadu, tad kaadaa attaalumaa.

3. cik ilgi tu gribi funkcioneeshanu no viena bateriju komplekta prototipam un ideaalajam naakotnes rozhainajam aparaatam?

----------


## zzz

> Pa lielam es lūdzu palīdzēt no tirgū esošajām sastāvdaļām salodēt vienā kastītē elektroiekārtu, kura pilda savu funkciju. Jautājums, cik tas maksā.


 Stounz, probleema ar tev liidziigajiem izgudrotaajiem ir ka vinji tipiski nesaprot ko pashi grib un nav speejiigi izklaastiit. Shifreejas kaa partizaanji, tehniskaas detaljas jaavelk aaraa kaa ar kniipstangu. Peec tam kad shiem uztaisa to prototipu, tad apvainojas ka nav sanaacis briinumaparaats kaa Holivudas filmaas. Nu un veel grib to visu pa pieciiti.

Nu un lielie naakotnes biznesa plaani peecaak nemaz neliidz kam nenonaak.

----------


## JDat

NO zināmām detaļām salikt nav problēmu. Probēlema ir nezināmajās detaļās. KAs tas par WTF čipu kuru klāt jāpiestumj? Konrētas tehniskas prasības. Kas tas par izpildmehānismu? Kādi mehāniskie spēki vajadzīgi.

Vārdu sakot zzz jau uzdeva vajadzīgos jautājumus. Ir padomā dažādi risinājumi. Nav skaidrs vai derēs.




> Tieši tā arī tās lietas darās.


 Kā darās? Par sviestmaizi?

----------


## Jurkins

Njā, nu gadījums ir smags. Starp citu, lai uzveidotu prototipu un pārbaudītu tā spēju strādāt, Tev pietiktu tā čipa vietā pogu nospiest vai, ja gribi kruta, tad magnētiņu pie herkona pielikt. Nu un pēc tam var kaut ar signāla atstarošanos no Jupītera pavadoņiem to verķi slēgt iekšā. inovators, bļin... ::

----------


## stounz

> Nu, viena eksemplaara prototipu jau var uztaisiit no taadaam fignjaam, kuras toch razhoshanai nederees, piemeeram puljkjiisha biidiishanai ielikt motorinju izdiiraatu no veca floppika vai cdroma. Nu un mikrokontrolera kodu (kursh prototipam adin hren ir primitiivs) nolockot. Bet na haljavu tas patieshaam netaisaas. 
> 
> Taks, stounz, tev savai biznesidejai ir veel jaapieraksta paaris tehniskas detaljas klaat.
> 
> 1. ar kaadu speeku ir jaabiidaas tam puljkjiitim? Shim kaut kas jaanospiezh (kaads speeks, njuutonos vai kilogramos vai da kaut vai maarcinjaas?), jeb biidiisies shis tukshaa gaisaa un paredzeets vienkaarshi kaut kaa cita noblokjeeshanai? Cik biezhi shim jaabiidaas? Reizi stundaa, dienaa, nedeeljaa, desmit reizes sekundee? 
> 
> 2. vai ir obligaati zakidoni uz bezvadu breloku? iButtonu kontaktu fignjas neder? Ja obligaati bezvadu, tad kaadaa attaalumaa.
> 
> 3. cik ilgi tu gribi funkcioneeshanu no viena bateriju komplekta prototipam un ideaalajam naakotnes rozhainajam aparaatam?


 Aparāta doma ir sekojoša : Puļķītis stand by režīmā  ir izlīdis ārā (tobiš viņu stumj atspere vai kas tamlīdzīgs). Pieliekot klāt RFID tagu (attālums līdz 20 cm), puļķītis ieraujās iekšā par apmēram 5mm un nofiksējās tādā stāvoklī.Puļķītis tiek izlaists ārā mehāniski (ir svira, kas atbrīvo atsperi un izstumj puļķīti).    Puļķītim jābīdās ar tādu spēku, lai pastumtu to atsperi, kas to notur. Prototipam baterijas darbības ilgums nav īsti svarīgs, nu reizēm vismaz 30 - 50, jebšu prezentācijas vajadzībām (nākotnē vajadzēs vairāk)

----------


## stounz

> Njā, nu gadījums ir smags. Starp citu, lai uzveidotu prototipu un pārbaudītu tā spēju strādāt, Tev pietiktu tā čipa vietā pogu nospiest vai, ja gribi kruta, tad magnētiņu pie herkona pielikt. Nu un pēc tam var kaut ar signāla atstarošanos no Jupītera pavadoņiem to verķi slēgt iekšā. inovators, bļin...


 īstenībā doma laba, ja tas magnētiņš ar herkonu samazina prototipa izmaksas...

----------


## JDat

Ja tāds herkons samazina prototipa izmaksas, tad skaidrs ka nevarēsi samaksāt meistaram par taisīsānu. Skrien ka pats uz veikalu, pērc detaļas un lodāmuru un ķimerē kopa to visu.

----------


## zzz

Cik vajadzees naakotnee? un cik ilgi naakotnes aparaatam buutu jaabuut speejiigam marineeties stand-by rezhiimaa, neko nebiidot, bet gaidot signaalu?

No taa ir atkariigas principiaalaas pieejas shaadas fignjas taisiishanaa.

>    Puļķītim jābīdās ar tādu spēku, lai pastumtu to atsperi, kas to notur.

Nu un kaads tas speeks tad ir ciparos? Tev jau ir mehaanikas prototips, ja tu shaadas detaljas deklaree?

----------


## stounz

> Ja tāds herkons samazina prototipa izmaksas, tad skaidrs ka nevarēsi samaksāt meistaram par taisīsānu. Skrien ka pats uz veikalu, pērc detaļas un lodāmuru un ķimerē kopa to visu.


 Par detaļām loģiski, ka es pats maksāšu, un iedarbināšanas principam, kamēr tas ir bezvadu un darbojas vismaz 15 cm robežās, prototipā nav nozīmes. Un jā, izmaksām ir nozīme jebkurā projektā, un ja es domāju par projekta izmaksām, tas nenozīmē, ka es kaut ko nespēšu samaksāt, it īpaši pie situācijas, kad nekādas summas nav nosauktas.

----------


## stounz

> Cik vajadzees naakotnee? un cik ilgi naakotnes aparaatam buutu jaabuut speejiigam marineeties stand-by rezhiimaa, neko nebiidot, bet gaidot signaalu?
> 
> No taa ir atkariigas principiaalaas pieejas shaadas fignjas taisiishanaa.
> 
> >    Puļķītim jābīdās ar tādu spēku, lai pastumtu to atsperi, kas to notur.
> 
> Nu un kaads tas speeks tad ir ciparos? Tev jau ir mehaanikas prototips, ja tu shaadas detaljas deklaree?


 
Šobrīd, ja mēs taisāmies prototipu veidot no veca floppy motoriņa, nav nozīmes ieciklēties uz nākotnes ierīces patērētāja vajadzībām, jo tās vēl būs jāpēta. Stand by režīmā prototipam vajadzētu marinēties nu vismaz nedēļu. Diemžēl uzskatāma mehānikas prototipa man nav, un nekādus skaitļus es nosaukt nevaru, bet atsperīte nav vajadzīga spēcīga, jo puļķīša svars, kas ir jāievelk, ir max 50 grami.

----------


## zzz

Vispaar jau buutu gan noziime (taa ir ieriice uz baterijaam, kuraam ietilpiiba ir ierobezhota, un no prasiibaam pret darbiibas ilgumu ir atkariigs cik un kaadus energjijas taupiishanas pasaakumus ieviest), bet ja stounz saka ka nav noziime, tad lai nebuutu ar.  Var gan sanaakt ka pirmais prototips peecaak buus jaapaartaisa pilniigi un totaali savaadaaks, bet nu fig ar to (taapat maz ticams ka kas taalaak notiks).

Okei. Tagad, vai stounz var atrast vecu floppiku, to izjaukt un uztaisiit savaam veelmeem atbilstoshu mehaaniku no taa galvas paarbiidiishanas daljas? Ja stounzam nav saprashanas kaa to motorinju elektriiba griezh, tad to var pagaidaam izlaist, galvenais vai mehaaniskaa zinjaa tas apmierina vinja veeleeshanaas?

----------


## zzz

Veel stounz var paluukot auto daljas

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-Car-Auto...-/390567684107

Briidinaajums - taa ir autofignja, rij elektriibu dahrena prieksh bateriju ieriices. 

Vai vienkaarshi elektromagneetus:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-1A-4m...-/321058230726

Kaa elektromagneeti arii eed dahrena.

----------


## stounz

> Vispaar jau buutu gan noziime (taa ir ieriice uz baterijaam, kuraam ietilpiiba ir ierobezhota, un no prasiibaam pret darbiibas ilgumu ir atkariigs cik un kaadus energjijas taupiishanas pasaakumus ieviest), bet ja stounz saka ka nav noziime, tad lai nebuutu ar.  Var gan sanaakt ka pirmais prototips peecaak buus jaapaartaisa pilniigi un totaali savaadaaks, bet nu fig ar to (taapat maz ticams ka kas taalaak notiks).
> 
> Okei. Tagad, vai stounz var atrast vecu floppiku, to izjaukt un uztaisiit savaam veelmeem atbilstoshu mehaaniku no taa galvas paarbiidiishanas daljas? Ja stounzam nav saprashanas kaa to motorinju elektriiba griezh, tad to var pagaidaam izlaist, galvenais vai mehaaniskaa zinjaa tas apmierina vinja veeleeshanaas?


 Mēģināšu sadabūt to floppy drivu, izjaukt to un saprast jautājumu, bet apskatot jūtūbē, es sapratu, ka runa ir par to kustīgo nolasītājgalvu. Kustības jau tai ir itkā pareizas, tās galvas vietā ielikt to puļķi un atsperi un lieta darīta.

----------


## stounz

> Veel stounz var paluukot auto daljas
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-Car-Auto...-/390567684107
> 
> Briidinaajums - taa ir autofignja, rij elektriibu dahrena prieksh bateriju ieriices. 
> 
> Vai vienkaarshi elektromagneetus:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-1A-4m...-/321058230726
> ...


 Cik ātri tāds divus pirkstiņus apēdīs (aptuveni) ,pēc pāris darbināšanas reizēm?

----------


## Jurkins

Es tā īsti nesaprotu. Lai pārbaudītu, vai strādā pati superrevolucionārā ideja, izpildmehānisms var būt kaut ar roku bīdāms. Vai puļķi bīdīs elektromagnēts vai izpildmehānisms "Janka".

----------


## stounz

> Es tā īsti nesaprotu. Lai pārbaudītu, vai strādā pati superrevolucionārā ideja, izpildmehānisms var būt kaut ar roku bīdāms. Vai puļķi bīdīs elektromagnēts vai izpildmehānisms "Janka".


 Izpildmehānisms nevar būt ar roku bīdāms, tam ir jānostrādā automātiski, pieliekot klāt RFID tagu vai tamlīdzīgu bezvadu tehnoloģiju.

----------


## Isegrim

_Kakogo čorta_?!? 
http://loks.lv/lv/catalogue/zashchelki 
http://loks.lv/lv/catalogue/kontrollery_i_schityvateli 
Utt., utml. un visur.

----------


## RudeWolf

> _Kakogo čorta_?!? 
> http://loks.lv/lv/catalogue/zashchelki 
> http://loks.lv/lv/catalogue/kontrollery_i_schityvateli 
> Utt., utml. un visur.

----------


## stounz

> _Kakogo čorta_?!? 
> http://loks.lv/lv/catalogue/zashchelki 
> http://loks.lv/lv/catalogue/kontrollery_i_schityvateli 
> Utt., utml. un visur.


 Nesapratu komentāru. Es tur varu atrast tieši to, ko meklēju ?

----------


## Isegrim

Ta' nu, _nafig_! Gudro vien velosipēdu, tik par piekļuves kontroli un elektromagnētiskiem sprūdiem!

----------


## Jurkins

Kādu tehnoloģiju? Ja algoritms strādā, vienalga ar RFIDu vai roku bīdot, tad ideja ir inovatīva (varbūt), un, ja tā, tad taisa augšā kaut caur satelītu.

----------


## stounz

Jūtu, ka mazliet novirzāmies no tēmas. Tādēļ pievienoju elementāru skatījumu uz ierīci, ko vēlos, lai jūs man palīdzat izveidot. Ja ir kāds iztrūkstošais posms šajā visā, lūdzu man par to pasakat. Un vēl, nevis šis elektroaparāts ir inovatīvs vai revolucionārs izgudrojums, bet gan tā apvienojums ar pārējo ierīci. Un lūdzu, neliekat vairs saites uz elektroatslēgu internetveikaliem utml, jo ar nekādām atslēgām vai piekļuves kontrolēm te nav nekāda sakara.

Ceru uz jūsu atsaucību!

----------


## next

> Ceru uz jūsu atsaucību!


 Vai nu paskaidro cilveeciigi kas jaauztaisa vai dod preciizu tehnisko uzdevumu.
Speeki, attaalumi, izmeeri, emc, precizitaate, reakcijas laiks utt.
Citaadi tas viss pat bezteemai neder.

----------


## Jurkins

*Re: Клонирую ALEPH 2, корпуса, платы. Первые результаты.*В связи с перепропиткой трансформатора на одном канале ( подгуживал акустически) решил доработать бп и установил еще по 20 uf полипропилена на плечо. В общей сложности 150 000 uf электролитов и 30 uf полипропилена на плечо. 
Так как делал эту манипуляцию по очереди на каждом моноблоке, сразу услышал разницу на доработанном канале.
Динамики прибавилось на нч и звук стал более сбалансированным по ощущениям.
Цена доработки не велика, но слышна  Рекомендую.

no vegalaba

----------


## juris90

Njāā nu uz pirkstinju baterijam gan ir pagrūti uztaissit kko, tad vienigi uz tā paša floppy drayvera, bet priekš prototipa kkas tuvak jau butu uztaisams uz 12V. šrotā iegādāties autiņa centralas atslegas mehānizmu un visu tās vadibas bloku un tad signalizacijas pults vietā to RFID piebliezt klāt. Un vai RFID readers ir uz tik mazu spriegumu vispar un ēd viņš arī kko visu laiku gaidīšanas režīmā(nav bijusi ar viņiem saskarsme). 
Jā šaja gadījumā ir vairāk nezināmo nekā zināmo. Nesaprotu stounz vai tad tik grūti ir nodefinēt kkadas prasības?
tev vajag ar to mēlīti kko bloķēt, kā durvju mehānizmā vai tu ar to mēlīti taisies kko bakstīt, varbūt kādu pogu slēgt iekšā ārā? tu ar to rfid pieliekot gribi, lai tikai tā mēlīte tiek ievilkta iekšā vai izbīdīta ārā vai arī otreiz pieliekot arī vajag izbidit vai iebīdīt attiecīgi? iekārta tev būs stacionāra vai kabatā liekama? Ja stacionāra tad varbūt var izmantot bateriju vietā trafinju? Dooh nekas nav zinams, a grib lai kko nezin ko uzkonstruē tev.  ::

----------


## stounz

> Njāā nu uz pirkstinju baterijam gan ir pagrūti uztaissit kko, tad vienigi uz tā paša floppy drayvera, bet priekš prototipa kkas tuvak jau butu uztaisams uz 12V. šrotā iegādāties autiņa centralas atslegas mehānizmu un visu tās vadibas bloku un tad signalizacijas pults vietā to RFID piebliezt klāt. Un vai RFID readers ir uz tik mazu spriegumu vispar un ēd viņš arī kko visu laiku gaidīšanas režīmā(nav bijusi ar viņiem saskarsme). 
> Jā šaja gadījumā ir vairāk nezināmo nekā zināmo. Nesaprotu stounz vai tad tik grūti ir nodefinēt kkadas prasības?
> tev vajag ar to mēlīti kko bloķēt, kā durvju mehānizmā vai tu ar to mēlīti taisies kko bakstīt, varbūt kādu pogu slēgt iekšā ārā? tu ar to rfid pieliekot gribi, lai tikai tā mēlīte tiek ievilkta iekšā vai izbīdīta ārā vai arī otreiz pieliekot arī vajag izbidit vai iebīdīt attiecīgi? iekārta tev būs stacionāra vai kabatā liekama? Ja stacionāra tad varbūt var izmantot bateriju vietā trafinju? Dooh nekas nav zinams, a grib lai kko nezin ko uzkonstruē tev.


 1. AA baterijas nav dogma, var sakombinēt arī citas baterijas/kronas utml. lai sanāk tie 12 v. (Jābūt portatīvai iekārtai)
2. Prasības: vienreiz pieliekot rfid bulta tiek izbīdīta, otrreiz iebīdīta utt.

----------


## zzz

Ja stounz uz portatiivumu paarlieciigi nespiezh (tjipa var pacelt viens  cilveeks, taatad iekaarta portatiiva) tad vinja gribeeto apuraatu var  sastikjeet apmeeram no taas auto atsleegas, kjiinieshu taalvadiibas  pults un videeja izmeera 12V akja (kaa upshos, tachu ir arii mazaaki taa  pasha stila).

Ja gribaas mazaaku, tjipa tos 10x2x3 cm, tad saakas liela knibinaashanaas ar taupiigaaku elektromehaaniku, taupiigaaku elektroniku utt.

Pie  kam stounz, njem veeraa, ka mehaanisko dalju tev neviens te nebuuvees,  jo idejas slepeniibas deelj tu sho apraksti miglaini, un miglu neviens  tavaa vietaa netaisiis. 

Pats uztaisi to mehaaniku savaam  slepenajaam prasiibaam atbilstoshu, taa, ka shii dara tev gribeeto  funkciju, nospiezhot podzinjas uz vadinjiem. 

Konsultaaciju, kaa podzinjas uz vadinjiem aizvietot ar kjiinieshu pulti vai RFIDu, tad peec tam kaa nebuut sheit cerams dabuusi.

Ak  jaa, veel viens ieteikums - da uztaisi to savu mehaaniku kaut vai no  Lego detaljaam (skatiit Lego Linear Actuator). Tas gan nebuus leeti,  Lego pashi par sevi ir daargi un speciaalaas detaljas jo iipashi, bet nu  vismaz Lego kopaa sastikjeet pats maaceesi?

----------


## stounz

> Ja stounz uz portatiivumu paarlieciigi nespiezh (tjipa var pacelt viens  cilveeks, taatad iekaarta portatiiva) tad vinja gribeeto apuraatu var  sastikjeet apmeeram no taas auto atsleegas, kjiinieshu taalvadiibas  pults un videeja izmeera 12V akja (kaa upshos, tachu ir arii mazaaki taa  pasha stila).
> 
> Ja gribaas mazaaku, tjipa tos 10x2x3 cm, tad saakas liela knibinaashanaas ar taupiigaaku elektromehaaniku, taupiigaaku elektroniku utt.
> 
> Pie  kam stounz, njem veeraa, ka mehaanisko dalju tev neviens te nebuuvees,  jo idejas slepeniibas deelj tu sho apraksti miglaini, un miglu neviens  tavaa vietaa netaisiis. 
> 
> Pats uztaisi to mehaaniku savaam  slepenajaam prasiibaam atbilstoshu, taa, ka shii dara tev gribeeto  funkciju, nospiezhot podzinjas uz vadinjiem. 
> 
> Konsultaaciju, kaa podzinjas uz vadinjiem aizvietot ar kjiinieshu pulti vai RFIDu, tad peec tam kaa nebuut sheit cerams dabuusi.
> ...


 Paldies, ļoti vērtīgs komentārs (es nerunāju par Lego). Ķeršos klāt mehānisma konstruēšanai, tad atkal būšu klāt.

----------


## JDat

Stounz neatklāj savu izgudrojumu, jo baidāk ka ļaunie lefas elektroniķi nozags ideju un sāks pelnīt bet Sounz palīdzības.

Kur problēma paņemt portatīvo CD spēlētāju un izravēt ārā motorīti? Kāreiz 3 volti un stumda iekšā ārā... Meklē pie draugiem salausti pārnēsājamu CD spēlētāju. Sliktākajā gadījumā izjaud datora CD-ROM.

----------


## stounz

> Stounz neatklāj savu izgudrojumu, jo baidāk ka ļaunie lefas elektroniķi nozags ideju un sāks pelnīt bet Sounz palīdzības.
> 
> Kur problēma paņemt portatīvo CD spēlētāju un izravēt ārā motorīti? Kāreiz 3 volti un stumda iekšā ārā... Meklē pie draugiem salausti pārnēsājamu CD spēlētāju. Sliktākajā gadījumā izjaud datora CD-ROM.


 Man problēma ar motorīšiem ir tāda, ka es nejēdzu, kā viņus apturēt, jo tie taču gribēs visu laiku griezties vienā vai otrā virzienā.

----------


## JDat

Iedod elektrību un griezīsies. Noņem elektrību un apstāsies. Ja gribi precīzāk, tad tās jau ir nianses. Piemēram bremzēšana vai griešanās virziens.

----------


## juris90

> Man problēma ar motorīšiem ir tāda, ka es nejēdzu, kā viņus apturēt, jo tie taču gribēs visu laiku griezties vienā vai otrā virzienā.


 A par galaslēdžiem dzirdejis esi? abos galos pa mikrosledzim un viss notiksies.  ::

----------


## martvigs

http://img3.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/...ek-284443.jpeg

----------


## martvigs

http://failiem.lv/g/uvaldml#i1

----------


## martvigs

http://www.bildites.lv/images/n2wu8z5d6i2oxsp3e3h.jpg

----------


## RudeWolf



----------


## Didzis

Skarbiem vīriem īsslēgti vijumi ir poh**
http://uploads.ru/u0wVX.jpg

----------


## Isegrim

> Skarbiem vīriem īsslēgti vijumi ir poh**
> http://uploads.ru/u0wVX.jpg


 Es redzēju ko labāku - _spečuks_, lai samazinātu spriegumu no sekundārā tinuma, bija akurāti nokasījis izolāciju un uzlodējis šuntu dažiem vijumiem. Loģiski, viņš teica, es tak izslēdzu tos vijumus!  ::  
+ vēl vienu gadījumu atcerējos - čalis bija plānu toroīdu pie plates savdabīgi piestiprinājis. Izurbis caurumiņus, apņēmis un novilcis pāris kapara vadu, kam galus pie folijas pielodējis. Folija, protams, nepārtraukta. Nevarēja nobrīnīties, kāpēc trafiņš pēkšņi svilst.  ::

----------


## Zigis

> 


 Man izskatās, ka traņi nav pieskrūvēti. mazliet jāpaloca lielie elektrolīķi, lai nesildās no radiātora, pārējais - eleganti, zvaigznes zeme - perfekti.
Es tikai lampiniekus šādā stilā esmu taisījis, un pāris LM un OPA geinkloņus.

----------


## Isegrim

> Man izskatās


 Kāpēc es tur neko neredzu?

----------


## Zigis

> Kāpēc es tur neko neredzu?


 Tāda fočene, palielināju, joprojām īsti nesaprotu ko redzu - skrūvju galvas vai tukšus caurumus?

RudeWolf, iedosi linku uz oriģinālu? Būtu interesanti apskatīties.

----------


## RudeWolf

Diemžēl, es bildei avotu nezinu- atradu vienā diyaudio topikā par lodalvas veidiem. Un jā, es arī domāju par skrūvēm- izskatās, ka tie traņi sēž uz kaut kādām izolatora plāksnītēm. Esmu dzirdējis, ka ir kaut kāds siltumvadošais epoksīds, ar ko daži līmē traņus pie radžikiem, varbūt, ka te kaut kas tāds ir izmantots. Apakšējie traņi gan ir pieskrūvēti, tā kā autors par skrūvēm kā tādām zina!

----------


## karloslv

To bildi neredzu šeit arī es.

----------


## australia

Re, kur RudeWolf iepostētā bilde (bez reģistrēšanās diyAudio forumā to nerāda). te copy/paste:

----------


## RudeWolf

Ā, piedošanu- nebiju piefiksējis, ka DIYA bilžām čeko kukijus.

----------


## Isegrim

Bet feini! Lai nu būtu izdevies to konstrukciju tik droši salipināt, ka neviens lodējums neatlec vaļā. Stiprībai jau kādus papildus 'atbalsta punktus' derēja. Dēļ neveiksmīgi trasētām PCB pastiprinātāji bieži "met pūku", bet šāds point-to-point, prātīgi izpildīts, uzvedas brīnišķīgi.

----------


## RudeWolf

No kā met pūku? Kapacitāšu veidošanās?

----------


## Isegrim

Jā, no parazītiskām saitēm (ne tikai kapacitatīvām) grūti izvairīties. Neesmu dzirdējis nevienu _softu_, kurš prastu trasēt PCB, ņemot tās vērā. Atliek paļauties uz savu prasmi pareizi izvietot un orientēt elementus, svarīgākos savienojumus trasējot manuāli. Ne vienmēr izdodas; redzēti arī sērijās ražoti produkti ar kaitēm.

----------


## zzz

> Jā, no parazītiskām saitēm (ne tikai kapacitatīvām) grūti izvairīties. Neesmu dzirdējis nevienu _softu_, kurš prastu trasēt PCB, ņemot tās vērā. Atliek paļauties uz savu prasmi pareizi izvietot un orientēt elementus, svarīgākos savienojumus trasējot manuāli. Ne vienmēr izdodas; redzēti arī sērijās ražoti produkti ar kaitēm.


 Galiigaa automaataa jau neviens softs nesaliks peec maakslinieciskaas gaumes kaa projekteetaajam gribaas.

Tomeer, ja sirds ilgojaas peec kaut kaa jauna, nezinaama jeb vienkaarshi gribaas pigorus, var meegjinaat cirvi palietot.

http://www.toporouter.com/

----------


## RudeWolf

Vai TU lodē kā VEPRIS? Še- mācies!

----------


## marizo

Lai salodētu to plati, viņam vajadzēs vismaz kādas 2 darbdienas pa 8 stundām. Aptuveni.

----------


## JDat

Joki jokiem, bet pamācoši...
Kā saucas lokāmais verķis? Kur tādu nopirkt. Varbūt ar Rep-Rap var izdrukāt? Kās tās par salvetēm? Spirtotas salvetes? Kās par fluksi? Saprotu ka alva satur svinu (uz kosmosu RoHS neatteicas), bet bez kolofonija.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tas kājiņu loceklis ir neslikta fiška- http://shop.evilmadscientist.com/productsmenu/partsmenu/68-bender

Es jau parasti plaķenēm piefiksēju pareizo gropīti, pēc kā pielocīt. Ja nesanāk plaķenēm, tad palīdz rupjā pincete. Dažreiz grūtāk diodēm, kam mēdz būt resnākas kājiņas. Ar kājiņu knaibīšanu pēc lodēšanas gan jau visi grēko, pēc idejas tas veidojot mikroplaisas.

Par laimi maniem lodējumiem nav jāiztur ieiešana atmosfērā.

----------


## JDat

Jā, par knaibīšanu pēc lodēšanas esmu dzir'dejis. Iespēju robežās mēģinu nokniebt pirms lodēšanas. Cik garu kniebt? Tam čalim kaut kāda pirātiska metode, bet varbūt ka tā vajagpriekš NASA. Man ir spciālas kisenes, kuras nopozicionē uz PCB un nokniebj. Kipa standarts skaitās. Man gan lieka ka biku pa garu sanāk.

----------


## RudeWolf

Man jau arī vislabāk patīk, ka lodējums izveido spīdīgu konusu ar tādu estētisku spicīti. Ja kaut kādas astītes torčī, tad tās apkniebju un vajadzības gadījumā vēlreiz uzsildu lodējumu. Tam čalim metode ar stieples cilpiņu noteikt to, cik tai kājiņai jātorčī pirms locījuma arī likās jocīga. Locījumu uz celiņa virzienu es it kā sapratu un lodējums arī izskatījās neslikts.... Bet tas rezistors nestāvēja smuki, nu sit mani nost. Es ar to ultra locītāju varētu piecreiz smukāk ielodēt, kur visi locījumi 90° leņķī.

Visi uzreiz saprastu, ka hājends, jo arī rezistori būtu akurāti ar visām strīpiņām vienā virzienā.

----------


## Isegrim

> vislabāk patīk, ka lodējums izveido spīdīgu konusu


 Nu, tur patiesībā ieliektam meniskam (slapināšanas pazīme) jābūt. 

P.S. Ja kādam sanācis laiks pakaitēties ar zzz rekomendēto _cirvi_, padalieties pieredzē. Padomāju, ka ne visai garšīgi iepirkt mazāko versiju par pustūkstoti $ekeļu, lai uztaisītu pāris vienkāršas platītes gadā (man vairāk nesanāk). Ir _demo_ versija, bet ar laiku švaki.

----------


## JDat

vienādās strīpiņas tas liecina ne tikai par hajediskumu, bet arī par akurātumu. tāpat kā salikt kodensatorus noteiktā orientācija. Kipa visi uzraksti uz vienu pusi vai tā lai vieglāk redzēt nominālu. Jā pretestība neielikās precīzi, bet priekš NSA pieņemami. A tas smikums vs drātiņa torčī. Tas saistīts ar vibrācijām vai tml. Vārdu sakot skaidrs kur un kā augt.

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, šādi izpildīts produkts tāpat nebūtu kosmosā šaujams. Savulaik pazīstams sovjetu oficieris-lidotājs man atsvieda kādas rezerves plates no mācību _džeta_. Ar domu, ka man kas no tām varētu noderēt. Demontēt neko neizdevās. Masīvākie elementi (tantala kondiķi) un daudzapgriezienu trimmerpoči bija papildus pielīmēti ar kompaundu, visu plati no abām pusēm klāja 3 mm biezumā kaut kas līdzīgs stīgram galertam. Šī masa ne tikai noslāpēja vibrācijas, bet efektīvi aizvāca siltumu. Arī, kad ar nazi vairumu nodīrāju, lodāmurs palika bezspēcīgs. Tādām platēm (80-ie gadi) noteikti vajadzēja izturēt vairāk par 4-5 g darba režīmā.

----------


## JDat

Izklausās ka amerikāniem vēl daudz jāmācās...


Vai tev ir precīzāka info par to zieķi?

----------


## Isegrim

_Figviņzin_ - ar īkšķa nagu varēja iedurt, bet nekusa un nedega. Neko precīzāku par 'galertu' apzīmēšanai neatradu. Šķiet, pašas plates bija taisītas toreizējā Čehoslovakijā. Nostrādātas rūpīgi; biezs, ideāli taisns, teju caurspīdīgs stikla tekstolīts. Abpusīgas ar caurumu metalizāciju. Celiņi arīdzan biezi, plati, alvoti. Vienīgais, ko no šīm 'dāvanām' izmantoju, bija Tesla KD503 tranzistori, kas 2N3055 analogs. Neticami labi izrādījās. Slava militārismam!

----------


## Didzis

Oma likums
http://forumimage.ru/uploads/2013051...4140661212.jpg

----------


## RudeWolf

Tas galerts nevar būt vecais labais silikons? Ir jau arī visādi želejas tipa kompaundi, bet tiem vajadzētu degt.

----------


## scAvenger

Galertainā plate dabā izskatās šādi:
http://www.bildites.lv/images/x2pwl976ve1ole9hnk.jpg
http://www.bildites.lv/images/mk2i6jffo8v93ldbtv24.jpg
http://www.bildites.lv/images/mjydy1d4o7hn9fzyvzjg.jpg
http://www.bildites.lv/images/reme2sf3dvxupa6tx75s.jpg

Diemžēl jau paurbināta ar skrūvgriezi un lodāmuru. Visticamāk, tiešām kaut kāds silikons.

----------


## Zigis

> Oma likums
> http://forumimage.ru/uploads/2013051...4140661212.jpg


 Oma likumu īsti precīzi neatceros, toties zinu, kā tās teltis nes pa gaisu pie neliela vējiņa.

----------


## Ar4

Kabeļu klausītājiem. Banāns/kartupelis uzvar.

----------


## RudeWolf



----------


## RudeWolf

Ēbreju/Kukluksklana Nāves stars.

http://www.timesunion.com/local/arti...ny-4609567.php

----------


## Jurkins

Kaut kur 90-tajos kaut kādā krievu kriminālromānā lasīju līdzīgu sižetu - menti nevarēja "autoritāti" iesēdināt, aizņēmās no mediķiem pārvietojamo kobalta "lielgabalu" un no minivena pie sarkanās gaismas krustojumā iedeva šim devu. Laikam kukluksklans krievu literatūru lasa  :: .

----------


## RudeWolf

Vai tad nevajag ārprātīgāko enerģijas daudzumu, lai ar augstas enerģijas daļiņām vairāku metru attālumā apšpricētu kādu cilvēku tā, lai šamējs pekas atmestu? Tur jau vajag kamazu ar konteineru, kurā stāv lielgabals un "munīcija".

----------


## JDat

Vieglāk paņemt magnetronu no miroviļņu krāsns un ruporu klāt. Pats apģērbj svina apenes un uz priekšu. Īsu brīdi arī no autiņa aķīša un invertora pastreādās tā uzparikte. Trololo!

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tas jau bija daiļdarbs, bet, ja izvēlas pareizo izotopu, kurš kārtīgi "fonē", domāju, ka neko lielu nevajag, pārsvarā, svina bruņas. Enerģiju vispār nevajag. Bet nu ar šim lietām, lai fiziķi tiek galā  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

http://www.neutrik.com/en/audio/plugs-and-jacks/professional-1/4-plugs/crystalcon/

----------


## JDat

Kas tur tik sevišks? Zin cik labi izskatās TV šovā.

http://www.experience-neutrik.com/en...and-excellence

----------


## RudeWolf

Es īsti nekad šovos neesmu piefiksējis TRS un XLR džekus. Ok, varbūt, kad ģitārists piespraužas... Parasti jau visus vadus paslēpj!

----------


## JDat

Parasti jau paslēpj, bet solistēm (tās, kuras mār ar vadu mikrofonu dziedāt) patīk tas blink blink. Kamerās uzreiz var redzēt.

Bet galvenais! Tā tetovētā modele kalendārā, kura reklamē Neutrik...

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu man baigais hadrons nav uz apzīmētajiem skuķiem, bet šī ir ok. Mums parasti piegādātāji uz jaungadu sadod visādus kalendārus ar trūcīgi ģērbtiem meitiešiem, kas pozē pie dažādām ar celtniecību un alfa tēvaiņiem saistītām lietām. Nereti kalendārīši tādi baigi bezgaumīgie. Es vēl paņirgtu, ja visādi Soudal un Makroflex sūtītu tādus, kur meitiešiem liekie krūši...


Būs tuvākajā laikā jāuzpin 3m 1/4->1/8 vads. Tas kurš def. nāca uz austiņām foršs, bet drusku par īsu mājas apstākļiem. Gan jau, ja man būs meitas, tad nāks pie vecā, lai bizes sapin!

----------


## Jurkins

Gan jau kristāli izvietoti tā, ka to režģu virsotnēs esošo atomu vibrācijas izveido kvazistacionāras toroidālās solitonu plūsmas, kurām kustoties ar gaismas ātrumu veidojas starpdimensionālais superstīgu notikumu horizonts, kā rezultātā tuvumā esošo pastiprinātāju THD tiecas uz singularitāti (jeb vienkārši - neviens kroplis netiek ārpus notikumu horizonta)...

----------


## RudeWolf

Šitais ir soooo Bowijs.

----------


## JDat

Jā. Klotz šajā ziņā ir bezgaumīgs un nesmuks. Vienkārši melna šņore.


Jurkin! Ģeniāli pateikts! Priekā!

----------


## marizo

"anonymous, offline, peer to peer file-sharing network in public space"

----------


## JDat

Sociāli un vīrusaini. Medaļa par soundtrack.

----------


## Isegrim

Diemžēl, nekā falša - reāls _skrīnšots_:

----------


## Vinchi

Rosme for Men  ::

----------


## RudeWolf



----------


## RudeWolf



----------


## zhanis

tik laba tēma  ::  visas lapas izšķirstīju!

----------


## sharps

Šādi ir jamāk savienot zemējums!!! Pašam mute palika vaļā. Smējāmies kādu pusstundu.

----------


## Jenkjis

pasarg dievs, tik traki!  ::

----------


## Delfins

Ne gluži elektronika, bet anyway  :: 

Ученый из Ставрополя заставил воду гореть
http://fishki.net/video/1210817-podb...ret-video.html

----------


## ansius

http://9gag.com/gag/aqmgGEM

----------


## abergs

PCMCIA_to_RS232_Serial_Card
WOW!
Transmission Rate: 480MBPs    ::  ::   ::  ::  :: !!!!

----------


## Andrejs

supļa on

----------


## Didzis

http://www.delfi.lv/tehnika/zinatne/...reg=1&no=0&s=1

----------


## AndrisZ

Pirms pāris dienām raidījumā "Cetras istabas" bija neliels sižets par negaisu un kā no tā izsargāties.
Pirmais "ieteikums"- nerunāt pa mibīlo telefonu (varētu domāt ka vadu telefons negaisa laikā ir baigi drošais).  :: 
Otrs- paslēpties automašīnā. Tam, protams, var piekrist, toties pamatojums sekoja:
Ja iespers zibens, jūs būsiet drošībā "JO GUMIJAS RIEPAS NEVADA ELEKTRĪBU" ...

----------


## Isegrim

Žēl, ka nebija iespējas ierakstīt gabaliņu no 'Nākotnes parka' - pirms pāris gadiem tas zellis/vadītājs spīdēja ar izcilām gudrībām. Apmēram tā: "Pateicoties tam, ka mums apkārt ir ēters, nevis bezgaisa telpa, ir iespējamas visas šīs bezvadu tehnoloģijas".

----------


## AndrisZ

"Sakaru pasaulē" savulaik bija lels raksts kur bija salīdzinātas dažādas videokameras. Tika apskaidrots ka DV datu plūsma ko raksta MiniDV un Digital8 kasetēs ir pilnīgi vienāda. Tas netraucēja žurnālistam beigās izdarīt slēdzienu:
"MiniDV kasetes ir mazākas, bet ar Digital8 ir labākas krāsas"  ::

----------


## ansius

> "Sakaru pasaulē" savulaik bija lels raksts kur bija salīdzinātas dažādas videokameras. Tika apskaidrots ka DV datu plūsma ko raksta MiniDV un Digital8 kasetēs ir pilnīgi vienāda. Tas netraucēja žurnālistam beigās izdarīt slēdzienu:
> "MiniDV kasetes ir mazākas, bet ar Digital8 ir labākas krāsas"


 lai arī bilde iekš DV un Digital8 ir viens un tas pats, atšķirība var būt, un tieši krāsās dēļ kameru analogajām īpatnībām, jo sony samērā cītīgi savās kamerās iekļāva s-video kur krāsa un spilgtums ir atdalīti, bet liela daļe miniDV kameru ražotāju iztiek ar FireWire un Composit

----------


## Didzis

Ja kādamnav ko darīt, tad var uztaisīt
http://imgur.com/gallery/Xv5JRXg

----------


## Jurkins

Fedja-masķer

----------


## habitbraker

There is your reception problem  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Laikam laba vieta. ::  Bilde no monitor.net.ru:

----------


## JDat

Cīsiņmūzika:
http://player.vimeo.com/video/68763028

----------


## laurishsh

cīsiņ mūzikā... tas ir kautkas neredzēts.. ::  :: 

te ,,auto,, mūzika
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFybwg4wadI

----------


## JDat

Nav gluži elektronika, bet tik un tā amizanta kombinācija:



EDIT: Paštaisīta granātmetēja līmeņošāna ar planšeti.

----------


## Andrejs

Labs :: 


stāsts ir te:
http://www.hamgadgets.com/blog/2013/...akes-the-cake/

----------


## tornislv

Hi hi hi...




> _Note: Apparently this got picked up by Reddit and Hack a Day.  The resulting traffic has caused some server capacity issues since yesterday, but it’s fixed.  To cut down on wasted bandwidth I have also removed the links to the larger images._

----------


## JDat

Rakņājoties pa brīvo metinātāju forumiem, uzdūros vienam videorullītim. Sparatu ka man vēl daudz jāmācās lai saprastu maģiskā elektrona darbību:






Jāskatās līdz galam. Ieteicam kaut ko dzert un uzkost skatoties.

----------


## Jurkins

Ooo, jā! Ribņikovs ir fantastisks. Negribiet akumulatoru pasvērt? Un 2*10=1024  ::

----------


## ddff

Nekas īpašs- parasts pašpārliecināts Mesija, kas sajaucis reizināšanu ar kāpināšanu un ... vēl visu ko vienā putrā. Apskaužu klausītāju pacietību un laika resursus.

ddff

----------


## RudeWolf

You rage, you lose -

----------


## janys

555 timer Spooky Sound Machine - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smie7zOYYwA

----------


## janys

Vēl atradu kā tādu var satasīt. Brīvās enerģijas kvēlspuldze -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljKX9Om7Z4s

----------


## RudeWolf



----------


## Zigis

Štepseļa pagarinātājs, labs

----------


## ezis666

Adapteris, nevis pagarinātājs  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tā ir pāreja no krievu sistēmas uz Eiropas sistēmu gan tiešā, gan pārnestā nozīmē  :: .

----------


## Zigis

> Adapteris, nevis pagarinātājs


 Garās naglas, tātad pagarinātājs ::

----------


## Andrejs

Vinila mīļotājiem:
http://vimeo.com/38449496

----------


## RudeWolf



----------


## Athlons

globalizācija, mjehhh...  ::

----------


## ddff

Te jau pa trešo apli klīst degvielas "lohotrons" http://www.savingfromfueltips.com/lv283I7RWr/

Beidzot arī redzama brīnumierīces uzbūve.


ddff

----------


## Onkulis

> Te jau pa trešo apli klīst degvielas "lohotrons" http://www.savingfromfueltips.com/lv283I7RWr/
> 
> Beidzot arī redzama brīnumierīces uzbūve.
>  4812
> 
> ddff


 Es nesaprotu kā kautko tādu ir iespējams pārdot. Tiešām nekas neregulē šādu ''ierīču'' tirdzniecību?

----------


## ddff

Krievijā bija čalis, kas tirgoja parastus 3 rozešu pagarinātājus, kuros bija antivīrusu filtrs. Notiesāt šo nevarēja, jo caur šo filtru tiešām neviens vīruss neizkļuva. 

ddff

----------


## Jurkins

Šito  ::  vēl neviens nav izjaucis?

----------


## osscar

Izrādās, ka zivis labāk dauzīt ar overpraisotiem germānija traņiem  ::  ::   a moš ar lampām  ?  ::

----------


## Janis

Par šādu to tranzistoru pielietojumu ir dzirdēts, nekam citam viņi laikam nav derīgi. Kadreiz vienu tiko attaisītu kasti ar tādiem atdāvināju. Drausmīgs hlams... Pārejas zvanijās ar analogo testeri abos virzienos ar minimāli atšķirīgu pretestību. ::

----------


## JDat

Piecājieties dāmas un kuņģi!



http://www.instructables.com/id/LED-...e-Jack-Tester/

----------


## AndrisZ

Tā vēl varbut pat strādās  ::

----------


## Onkulis

> Tā vēl varbut pat strādās 
>  4850


 Man šķiet vēl rezistoru vajag uz bāzes vai emiterā, savādāk sanāk īsināt audio izeju.

----------


## Waldis

Vot TAS ir cepienc!:http://www.atlaiders.lv/lv/index/deal/id/4036 Brīnumdaikc!

----------


## Denijs

Kaut kā neticu, ka tas štruntiņš štrādā.

----------


## osscar

tak skaidrs , ka nestrādā. TAk kā var kaut kāds 12V piepīpētāj štrunts ietekmēt degvielas patēriņu  ? nekā, tāda pat kuiņa kā tie magnēti ko lika uz degvielas caurulēm. Tumsoņu produkts.

----------


## Waldis

Strādā! ::  Un kā vēl strādā - piķis birst no Debesīm!! ::  ...tikai pircējiem nekāda labuma... ::  Nevis _tumsoņu_, bet *tumsoņiem domāts* produkts. ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Patiesiem karsto dzērienu cienītājiem!

----------


## osscar

vēl vajag kruto tīkla filtru  ::  tad kafija/tēja varēs baudīt  vēl nebijušā kvalitātē  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tas laikam "siltais" Hi END čaiņiks  ::

----------


## ezis666

Varbūt viņš silda ar tvaiku, nevis elektrību  ::

----------


## starbar

> Ir jau tādas tēmas forumā.
> Kapeika no manis:


 Šis ritīgi atbilst patiesībai, neiedziļinoties tehnidkās detaļās, bet skatoties vrspusēji  ::

----------


## Dovjatinsh

vai man liekas, vai arī tiešām čalis biš saspiedies? http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...cs/bebmgh.html

----------


## ivog

> vai man liekas, vai arī tiešām čalis biš saspiedies? http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...cs/bebmgh.html


 Tak pilns ss-ā tādi kosmonauti. Reāli, ja pa 30 EUR pārdos to lūžņu kaudzi, varēs justies laimīgs.

----------


## RudeWolf

http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...rs/bilkpc.html

----------


## osscar

Nu ja cena 2x pa lielu...jo trafa ta nav + nav savākts. ...tas  sludinājums jau tur regulāri parādas...tātad nepērk...

----------


## RudeWolf

Viss jau būtu jauki, ja viņam nebūtu TĀDS uzstādīšanas un pārbaudes cikls 666 soļos ar oscili un ģenģeri. Pašlaik tieši meklēju jaudinieku, ko atkārtot un ir visādi varianti. Torņu paps, protams, saka, ka vajag mest kautrību pie malas un klonēt nost Krell KSA-100. Vasara vēsa kā nekā...

----------


## Dovjatinsh

tas tāpat kā šis, bet šim cena, manuprāt ir diezgan adekvāta! 
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...cs/bdpihb.html

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, lūk, SONY TA-F511 - _kā reiz_ priekš tevis. Cena arī pieņemama. Blakus liktā RRR pornogrāfija pat ne uz pusi lētāka, bet atšķiras kā diena no nakts. Visos parametros un drošumā.

----------


## Agrebog

barbecue

----------


## RudeWolf

http://www.audiostream.com/content/s...uit-transducer

----------


## Zigis

> http://www.audiostream.com/content/s...uit-transducer


 Šitais ir labais! 
Beidzot arī audiofīliem ir kaut kas līdzīgs kā automobīlistiem tas piepīpētājā bāžamais ar mazo kondiķīti iekšā, kurš baigi uzlabo aizmirsu ko.
Cena arī adekvāta sevi cienošam cilvekam.

Pirms gadiem 10-15 vajadzēja visus blakgeitus un visu pārējo, ko var atļauties, krāsot ar vijoļu laku C 37. Tāda maziņa, maziņa pudelīte, maksāja ap sotaku. Bet tā bija vijoļu restaurātoriem oriģināli domāta, šeit beidzot speciāls "for audio"

----------


## Isegrim

Šis jau pārāks par zem kabeļiem liekamajiem klucīšiem un zem džekiem štopējamiem vates pikučiem, jo vairāk "zinātnes" aprakstā. Gan jau atradīsies muļķi, kas uzķersies (un ieteiks citiem - plikajam karalim tak tik smalks tas tērps!). Man arī ir zvanījuši reklāmisti-šarlatāni ar 'wash ball' piedāvājumiem. Atšuvās, kad paskaidroju, ka esmu no tās paaudzes, kas skolā vēl fiziku mācījās.  ::

----------


## ddff

Bet tad arī atraduši visnotaļ pretīga savēruma, dēļ kura es, savulaik, DOSAAF elektronikas pulciņā būtu dabūjis stīvu pakausi, bildi, kur sakrāmēt sinerģijas iekārtas. IMO tā kaste tādā izpildījumā jau sākotnēji ir bezcerīga, kā uz tā fona vēl placebo spēj darboties?

ddff

----------


## Zigis

Tas nekas ka pretīgs savērums, ja salīmē puļķus pa 2 x $299, skatuves dziļums un platums palielināsies viennozīmīgi, tiks saklausītas daudzas jaunas skaņas vecos, pazīstamos ierakstos ar garantiju. Par to jau lasīts nevienreiz vien. Nu un protams klātbūtnes un ievilkšanas efekts.

----------


## ansius

ri*b*zāģis

----------


## Zigis

Marka: Ribzāģa
Modelis: Ass

Tātad, ja es pareizi saprotu, tas ir firmas "Ribzāģa" ražots Ass, lai kas tas arī būtu. Kas nav skaidrs?

----------


## krabis

Varen jaudīgas šiem fleškas parādījušās....
Atvainojos par bildes kvalitāti

----------


## Dovjatinsh

http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/fxplp.html
Iepazīsties, Aktīvais sabūferis  :: 
Ja nemaldos tas ir aktīvais Tops.

----------


## marizo



----------


## slotaskac

nav slikti  ::

----------


## ddff

ddff

----------


## AlbertsZ

normāla ciepa  ::

----------


## tornislv

normāli tur lodāmuru, AlbertsZ, vai ne?  ::

----------


## krabis

Azbesta proteeze  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Reiz VEF TPN kāds bija ko lodējis ar manu lodāmuru (tiem bija 80 W) un nolicis otrādi uz turētāja. Neskatoties pagrābu. Pirmais, ko sajutu, nebija sāpes, bet ceptas ādas smārds. Bieza gadījusies. ::

----------


## Waldis

Un Tu noteikti vēl šodien domā, ka _kādam_ tas gadījās netīšām? ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Un Tu noteikti vēl šodien domā, ka _kādam_ tas gadījās netīšām?


 Man nebija personīgu ienaidnieku toreiz, nav arī tagad.  ::

----------


## ezis666

Tie nebija personīgie, bet kolektīvie ienaidnieki, kaitnieki, kapitālistu spiegi un diversanti.

----------


## next

Tas nav nekaads joks, tas ir pavisam nopietni - lodaamuru vajag kaart uz aakja, jo taa ir droshaak.
Un uz galda vietas vairaak.

----------


## RudeWolf



----------


## tornislv

cena? Man tādu vajag!  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Kur _fīčas_ jeb labumi, kas caur šo ierīci var izcelties?

----------


## Jurkins

Derētu šitāds, tikai ar Prževaļska kristāliem.

----------


## RudeWolf

_Coming Soon: Headphone Transducers or HOT for short, is a new UEF based inline headphone filter that dramatically improves headphone / amplifier performance. Nearly one year in development, HOTs were developed with Audeze LCD-3 and Sennheiser HD 800 stereo headphones. Amplification included a Luxman P-700 solid state headphone amplifier and numerous tube based headphone amplifiers. When HOT is used with your favorite cans you hear sound that gets out of your head as well as smoother more articulate highs with improved bass. If you've been looking for more holographic sound with smoother highs and increased resolution from your headphone rig your search is coming to an end. Due for release in early October our latest UEF technology is going to be HOT! Stay tuned!_

Es minētu, ka tajā pipelizatorā ir iestrādāts krosfīds.

----------


## Isegrim

_Va vellos!_ Tik labi, ja tur būs pāris kondiķu un pretestība (katrā kanālā). Tiešām neviens nav iedomājies uzmērīt to brīnumu? Pavisam _zaļš gurķis_ būdams, uzmeistaroju sev _ausis_ no dinamisko mikrofonu kapsulām un ausu aizsargu korpusiem (ko sievas cehā pie štancēm brūķēja). Salodēju ko tādu, ko šodien sauktu par "twin T notch". Kā izrādījās, subjektīvi patīkamāk skanēja par sovjetu 'pirmo bezdelīgu' ТДС-1, ko sāka ražot kādu gadu vēlāk.

----------


## Delfins

Izgriez vidus, būs lielāks kontrasts starp augšām un basiem, attiecīgi liksies skaļāk.

----------


## osscar

kuram kalorīferi vai eko ampu  ? :



miera strāva 16A , izkliede - 2kW , izjesas jauda 1kW @ 8 omi. A klase, viens izejnieks - 30EUR ( vajag pielasītus ) - tātad x 3  ::  Investīcija dzelžos , kura uzreiz norakstāma  ::

----------


## osscar

šis ar ss.lv labs - tipa spogulis uzlabo skaņu, vai tumbas ir divas  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> kuram kalorīferi vai eko ampu  ?


 Speciāli audiorastiem varētu ražot tranzistorus TO korpusos ar standarta plīts riņķu izmēriem.

----------


## Waldis

_kuram kalorīferi vai eko ampu ?

_Vai tas ir kaukāds mūru dauzāmais?! ::

----------


## Isegrim

Atkarībā no pielietojuma - ja mājās, tad krāniņa pagarinātājs (ziemā apkurei derīgs), ja atklātā stadionā - nekas īpašs. To apskaņošanai gan parasti kaudzi mazāku pastiprinātāju brūķē. Pirms 38 gadiem (!), kad dabūju rokā šo 'Audio' žurnālu, gan maķenīt brīnījos. Ko vecais zēns Ričards (tas pats, kura izgatavotais 'dinamiskais trokšņu filtrs' tika Lielā Audiopirāta virtuvē brūķēts (DNF - uz ruļļa rakstīts)) sev mājās sabūvējis. Lai varētu paklausīties mūziku 'at natural sound levels'.

----------


## Waldis

Es jau te blakus atļāvos par to ''katram sava ute'' izteikties... Bet šitam onkam viņa, manuprāt, ir teļa lielumā! ::

----------


## ansius

http://9gag.com/gag/a9MAm0Z

----------


## Texx

Sen nebiju šādas mājaslapas redzējis. Pirms tam domāju, ka tādas izmira pagājušajā tūkstošgadē. Tāds dizāsters  :: 
http://www.aqeds.com/

----------


## ezis666

> Sen nebiju šādas mājaslapas redzējis. Pirms tam domāju, ka tādas izmira pagājušajā tūkstošgadē. Tāds dizāsters 
> http://www.aqeds.com/


 Šito



> All information © 2009 *Applied QED Solutions*, Inc. All Rights Reserved


 redzēji?
tā lapa sen jau mirusi, vienīgi neviens nav apracis.

----------


## marizo

SATA nedaudz sapinās..

----------


## ivog

Ko darīt, ja izdedzis drošinātājs...

----------


## Didzis

Vecos laikos drošinātāja vietā lika naglu, tagad metāls dārgs un iztiekam ar foliju  ::

----------


## RudeWolf



----------


## Isegrim

VEFs telefonijā (komutatoros) lietoja drošinātājus ar "audiovisual auto-alert" - pēc nostrādes atbrīvojušais atsperīgais "pienākošais" gals saslēdza ķēdi uz sarkanu lampu un zvanu. Neviļus pasmaidīju, iedomādamies tur bildē redzamos. ::

----------


## marizo

Kāreiz šodien pirms kādas stundas šo to palodēju, pēkšņi uz sekundi noraustās elektrība. Piefiksēju, ka stacija nespēj vairs uzturēt temperatūru un dziest. Domāju jau kam žēloties, kā remontēt vai kur jaunu dabūt. Rādio arī vairs negrib skanēt... Mazgāju rokas, sūknis stūrī ieslēdzas, bet nepumpē un klusi īd. Izslēdzu, ņemu multimetru - rozetē 108V. Nu neko- viss skaidrs.. Tā iet, ka visur LEDlampas.

----------


## Ints

Rokas darba nebijās!

----------


## next

Leetaa gala kjiinieshu IR termometrs.
Bildee LCD inicializaacija un fragments no instrukcijas:

Nekaada USB konektora tur protams nav (man domaat izmantots indikators kas paredzeets citam produktam).
Un tad jau logjiski ka tas defineets kaa "bezvadu USB".  ::

----------


## sharps

Unikāls elektroenerģiju taupošs produkts.

----------


## Isegrim

Neatceros, vai te tāds bija - 

Un vēl - 

Un vēl -

----------


## Didzis

Опыт — это когда на смену вопросам: "Что? Где? Когда? Как? Почему? " приходит единственный вопрос: "Нахрена? "

----------


## RudeWolf

>

----------


## osscar

ceru , ka tu to nenopirki, bet gan kāds cits netā  ::  ļoti labs naudas izmešanas veids.

----------


## Isegrim

> ļoti labs naudas izmešanas veids


 Dažam tas ir labs *pelnīšanas* veids!

----------


## RudeWolf

> ceru , ka tu to nenopirki, bet gan kāds cits netā  ļoti labs naudas izmešanas veids.


 Es gaidu, kad iznāks ar simetriskajiem XLR savienojumiem.

----------


## habitbraker

Bateriju sanaaksme

----------


## RudeWolf

> 


 Tas džeks, kurš izjauca to puļķi, arī veica spektrogrāfiskos mērījumus smiltīm -

----------


## JDat

Viens čalis gribēja ielikt Atmegu spuldzītes slēdža vietā... Vecie pirdaki teiks: "Vot nodzīvojās... Ar procesoru ielēgs iztabā lampočku". Loģiski. Gribās ieslēgt Gaismu ar radioviļņiem. Cool, ērti utml, bet...

Karoče shēmas.









Pierunāju lai novienkāršo savu pipelizatoru uz prastu klucīti ar releja kontaktiem...

----------


## tornislv

Var iepirkt tukšas spoles, priekš Akajana. Moš Vitālijs sagrib? Es negribu.  ::

----------


## Radionavigators

BarBloks neslikts

----------


## Vitalii

> Var iepirkt tukšas spoles, priekš Akajana. Moš Vitālijs sagrib? Es negribu. 
>  5554


  ::  ::  :: ..._sasmējos mošbiščin - a Vitālijs negrib šoreiz...un ar neesmu Akajanu fans.
tad jau zeltītās no ''BAASF'' priekš videobantes - reiz bij izdevīgi pēc cenas iepirkt._

----------


## Radionavigators

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMli33ornEU

Labs veids osciloskopa izmantošanai

----------


## ddff

Jautri. Nekādi gan nespēju saprast kā šie to ģeometriju konvertēja.

ddff

----------


## Radionavigators

Lūk kā džeki taisa smukas bet nevajadzīgas lietas.


http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic1005657.html

----------


## Radionavigators

Tie jau vispār nav joki

----------


## sasasa

a ko, korpuss tīri vai iepatikās  :: 
.. un tā priešējā paneļa izkodinātā plāksne - pat ļoti  ::

----------


## Powerons

Pagarš iesākums, bet labs

----------


## ivog

Lohatrons  :: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/PADIS-HIGH-EN...item418e0d571b

----------


## Powerons

Vai Jūs zināt kuras ir SMD detaļas?  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Nekā jocīga. Pat sovjetu K10-17 bija abi izpildījumi - pliks SMD čips un 'parastais', kam izvadi pielodēti un ar kompaundu aizliets.

----------


## Didzis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=ou4oQhfJ5yY
Tādas radiotehniskas dekorācijas, bet kas nu tās ievēro, ja meitenēm kājas no ausīm aug  ::

----------


## Radionavigators

Tā tas izskatās

http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic1045806.html

----------


## Isegrim

Jāteic, ka _point-to-point_ montāža izskatās perfekti. Brīnums, ka _Ziemeļpindostānā_ to vēl spēj.

----------


## JDat

Ei, Jūs, oldfarti! Izņemot urlostānas forumus neko citu nezinat? Mēnesi veca ziņa. Varbūt jāpamēģina arī hackaday.com/blog/ utml lietas palasīt... Reizēm noderīgi, ja vien zināšanas neaprobežojas ar krievu valodu.

Atvainojiet par uzbraucienu, bet... Ceru ka sapratāt, kur ir aizrādījums.

----------


## Isegrim

Es zinu Elfas forumu, jangsteri! Biedrs iemeta saiti, apskatīju un izvilku bildīti. Nav tik daudz laika, lai visas pasaules DIY konstrukcijas izpētītu.

----------


## Elfs

Mācieties biedrīši latīņu valodu! 
Ellē neviens ar jums ne krieviski, ne vēl jo vairāk angliski nerunās.... ::

----------


## Radionavigators

Ellē runā senebreju valodā

----------


## RudeWolf

http://www.lynxaudio.net/%D1%81%D0%B...0%D0%B7%D1%8B/

----------


## osscar

jā,par attieksmi ok, bet jamajam visādas tur interesantas shēmas - ausu pastūzis uz gt402 ut.t..  ::

----------


## M_J

Čalis nav konsekvents. Kā īstenam patriotam viņam vajadzētu atteikties no fašistu komponentēm un lietot КТ315, К155ЛА3, К157УД2 un citus tik pat brīnišķigus izstrādājumus.

----------


## ddff

Tipisks vates uzstādījums, kā 9. maijā slavēt PSRS ierodas vācu automašīnās.

ddff

----------


## osscar

Nu tam lynx tajā vegalab forumā un rakstos vienmēr tāda biku sektantiska ievirze..tāpēc laikam man viņa shēmas neinteresē...bet ar tādu attieksmi respekts zero...

----------


## Isegrim

A počemu na ņemeckom tanke?!?

----------


## Isegrim

Pat tāds eksistē -

----------


## JDat

Isegrim!

Skaists mākslas darbs.  ::

----------


## pedro

kad pašam par sevi jāizsakās  ::

----------


## Ints

Super- puper satelītantena.

----------


## normundss

Trenējot magnētus ar kriogēniski dzesētiem vadiem, entuziasti konstatējuši netīra lodējuma radītu īssavienojumu...

http://home.web.cern.ch/about/update...-short-circuit

----------


## osscar

skaidrs, ka slikts lodētājs var sačakarēt pat tādu verķi kā daļiņu paātrinātāju  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Gadus 10. atpakaļ kantoris, kurā strādāju nopirka kokmateriālu skaneri par puscitronu. Tiem laikiem tas bija samērā kosmoss. Apgaismes LEDi bija salodēti ar cieto vadu un milzīgām alvas pikām, kas nebūt nenozīmē to, ka alva bija "pielipusi" pie vadiem un kontaktlaukumiem.

----------


## Waldis

Pēdējais modes kvieciens!! VEF'ā ražots pirmskara _vārstu un cauruļu radio_!!! https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/home-stuff/...es/bcgnfm.html
...pieejams arī ar citrona smaržu...

----------


## Isegrim

Kļūdas it kā nav - kā savādāk pārcelsi 'valve' un 'tube'? Pat vāciešiem ir rores. 
Bet 200 €vriku par to hibrīdu viņi nedabūs.

----------


## Zigis

Nu te jau vienkārši, Angliski lampas, atkarībā no kontinenta, sauc velves/tubes, iekopē šito googles tulkotājā, dabūsi latvisko "tulkojumu"

----------


## osscar

elfas i-veikalā arī lampas ir apsauktas par skaņas caurulēm  ::

----------


## Waldis

_Kļūdas it kā nav - kā savādāk pārcelsi 'valve' un 'tube'?_

Nu tak būtu prosta par ''lampu rādžiņu'' nolamājuši - savējie saprastu! Tā bode tak nau ne Anglijā, ne Amērikā, bet tepat Ganību dambī.

----------


## Radionavigators

Turpinot tēmu nevis tīrā''lampu skaņa"bet cauruļu skanējums

----------


## Zigis

cauruļu skanējums ir vairāk Amērikā. Eiropā klausās elektroniskos vārstus.

----------


## korium

Fifīgākai noskaņai vārstus var pārsaukt par ventiļiem.

----------


## Ints

Vai arī par krāniņiem ::

----------


## Isegrim

Bet kā var neticēt?!

----------


## Zigis

Tepat var dabūt skaņas caurules, ja kadam interesē:

https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...%86as+caurules

----------


## Waldis

Deviņdesmit piecas naudiņas par 6П14П - tas iedvesmo, kaut aizjūras manta! Tā tik ir _caurule_!! Vai tikai uz *vārstu* jau nevelk?!

----------


## Radionavigators

Zelta rore (labi skan)

----------


## ansius

> Deviņdesmit piecas naudiņas par 6П14П - tas iedvesmo, kaut aizjūras manta! Tā tik ir _caurule_!! Vai tikai uz *vārstu* jau nevelk?!


 tas ir par 4 gab tjipa piemeklētām  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tāpat biku pa sālītu. pa 2 x lētāku ciparu var dabūt 4 pielasītas el84. ..vai nopērc kaudzi un pielasi pats...vai ko tur pielasīt - pieregulē ampā abus plecus un miers.

----------


## Waldis

Te http://www.istok2.com/catalog/1/ 
_pielasītas_ 6П14П maksā 284rub. bet tikpat _pielasītas_ EL84 - 481rub. A _nelasītas_ vēl 20kap. lētāk. Mūsu naudiņās sanākot http://www.delfi.lv/currency/ 5,07 un 8,57 eriki. Наливай и пей!!

_vai ko tur pielasīt_ 

Vot - es ar netieku gudrs - viņas kalibrē pēc diametra, vai šķiro pēc anoda krāsas?

----------


## osscar

nu Krievija nav rādītājs - nav EU - rēķini PVN  + sūtīšana = cena x2 vai x3. A pielasīt var vai nu pēc anoda strāvām vai pēc līknes stāvumiem....vai pēc abiem..cita lieta -kur garantija ka abas lampas noveco vienādi - un visa simetrija tu-tū ....labāk jau shēmā ieviest iespēju pieregulēt ...protams , gala jūzerim vieglāk nomainīt vienādas lampas nepārregulējot to darba režīmus.

----------


## Isegrim

"Matched pair" - tas labi skan!

----------


## Waldis

Cmukāk, kā ''bezskābekļa varš''!

----------


## AndrisZ

Remontēju vienu antīku griežgaldiņu LENCO L85. It kā nekas sevišķs- saujiņa "izžuvušu" elektrolītu.

Bet varbūt kāds saskata ko neparastu?

----------


## osscar

Atzīmēts + kā ussr koņiem? Nevis -?

----------


## Isegrim

Sovjetiem apvalkotie K50-35 _kā reiz_ bija ar 'plusiņu' strīpu. It kā jau vienalga, bet raustīta līnija uzreiz pēc 'mīnusiņiem' izskatās.

----------


## AndrisZ

Žetons Tev!  Es to pamanīju tikai tad, kad beidzu pēdējo ielodēt. (Mērfija likums!)  ::

----------


## ludakris

kāds forumists, ir uztaisijis electric bike ?  

https://www.electricbike.com/greyborg/

----------


## Radionavigators

Tā lūk vinč ir

----------


## AndrisZ

Nonāca manās rokās šāds retrorīks:

Pievērsiet uzmanību zaļajai podziņai! Savējie sapratīs.  ::

----------


## tornislv

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hulUQv7zGE

----------


## Isegrim

Paldies! Nostalģiskas atmiņas - sen pāri pusnaktij, uz galda uzšķērsts 'Vilma', rokā lodāmurs, priekšā 'VEF-12', uz minētajiem 1440 kHz uzgriezts... un vēl cigarete (bija tāds netikums - fui!). 
...schön ist die Jugendzeit,
schön ist die Jugend, sie kommt nie mehr.
Sie kommt, sie kommt nie mehr,
kehrt niemals wieder her.
schön ist die Jugend, sie kommt nie mehr.

----------


## Waldis

_Pievērsiet uzmanību zaļajai podziņai! Savējie sapratīs._

Vot tā! Palikusi tikai podziņa! ::  ...a kurā vietā viņa ir *zaļa*?!

_uz galda uzšķērsts 'Vilma', rokā lodāmurs_

Man arī tāds ir! Runā, tas esot pirmais Padomijā ražotais rīks, kurš vismaz atgādina magnetofonu? ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Tā podziņa jau tikai bildē dzeltenīga. Dabā- zaļi anodēts alumīnijs.

ps Netrāpīju īstajā sadaļā. Gribēju pie elektroniskajiem jokiem likt.

----------


## Didzis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=73&v=Y_m6p99l6ME
Varbūt nemāku mest, man visas baterijas apgāžas, bet varbūt mani uz muļķi paķēra ::

----------


## Didzis

Kāda tur elektronika, viss ir elementāri
https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...64&oe=55FDFA4A

----------


## zvaigzniite

taisnība, kas taisnība

----------


## marizo

pasists džeks ar biezu naudas maku taisa jancīgus video.

----------


## JDat

Āāā. Hakadajā bija jau pirms mēneša. Kārtējā trakā ideja, kura neatšķirān no marihuānas audzēšanas ar RaspberryPI palīdzību.

----------


## emojii

::  baigais gadžets.

----------


## JDat

Siltā lampu vinila skaņas cienītājiem: http://hackaday.com/2015/08/07/laser...vinyl-records/






Ir pamatotas aizdomas, ka drīzumā dažs labs rīdziniem savā darbnīcā (moderni: hackerspace) izmēginās un, nedod Dievs, sāksies DIY vinila štancēšanas sērga...  ::

----------


## ivog

Šis ir pēdējā laika labākais - ja nu kāds vēl nav redzējis

----------


## Waldis

_Siltā lampu vinila skaņas cienītājiem:_ 

Klātpieliktajā ķinītī tak tā _siltā lampu skaņa_ bija drausmonīgāka, kā tā - ''uz ribām'' agrīnajos 60'ajos!

----------


## Isegrim

Gaismas diodi _à la_  Elektriķis Fedja gadījās nesen redzēt. Kvēloja 16 sqmm alumīnija vads, tajā pat laikā no uz €vrejsliedes uzspraustās neitrāles šīnas pilēja nost plastmasa. Turpat pieskrūvētie kapara vadi jau bija zaļi-melni. 

Par "vinilu" - iespējams, ka ar 3D printeri labāka skaņa būtu dabūjama.

----------


## Zigis

Pavirši pārskrēju rakstam, cik sapratu, tā meitene sāka tieši ar 3D printēšanu, lāzeris ir nākošais solis.

bet vispār foršs variants, iecept, piemēram, kādu cēlkoka disku, etiķeti arī var iededzināt. Skaņas kvalitātei šoreiz tiešām nav nozīmes, kaut gan varētu pamēģināt 78 ātrumu. Ja aiz fonokorektora vēl uzliktu kārtīgu 5kHz filtru, iespējams dabūtu puslīdz sakarīgu AM skaņu bez šņākoņas

----------


## zzz

Epopeja ar silinju uzveediija:

Kad fiziķis Fārenheits izgudroja ierīci, ko nosauca par  termometru, viņam pat prātā neienāca, ka to varētu izmantot cilvēka  ķermeņa temperatūras noteikšanai. Šī ideja viņam radās vēlāk, kad pēc  jaunā izgudrojuma prezentēšanas zinātnieku kongresā, kolēģi vienbalsīgi  ieteica Fārenheitam iespraust viņa ierīci d#%@ā.

Taa kaa silinj, nemet flinti kruumos, Faarenheitu arii apbizhoja.

--
Jocinsh ir jocinsh, un kaa taads protams nav veesturiski akuraats. Termometru izgudroja kolektiivi daudzi cilveeki, Faarenheits tikai piedaavaaja savu skalu, vienu no vairaakaam. Diezgan diivainu, kas veesturiska iesiiksteejuma deelj lietoshanaa saglabaajusies tikai ASV un dazhaas siikvalstinjaas.

----------


## AndrisZ

"teica ka neko mainijis nau viss ka bija ta ir. stradaja ieprieks"  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Epopeja ar silinju uzveediija:
> 
> Kad fiziķis Fārenheits izgudroja ierīci, ko nosauca par  termometru, viņam pat prātā neienāca, ka to varētu izmantot cilvēka  ķermeņa temperatūras noteikšanai. Šī ideja viņam radās vēlāk, kad pēc  jaunā izgudrojuma prezentēšanas zinātnieku kongresā, kolēģi vienbalsīgi  ieteica Fārenheitam iespraust viņa ierīci d#%@ā.
> 
> Taa kaa silinj, nemet flinti kruumos, Faarenheitu arii apbizhoja.
> 
> --
> Jocinsh ir jocinsh, un kaa taads protams nav veesturiski akuraats. Termometru izgudroja kolektiivi daudzi cilveeki, Faarenheits tikai piedaavaaja savu skalu, vienu no vairaakaam. Diezgan diivainu, kas veesturiska iesiiksteejuma deelj lietoshanaa saglabaajusies tikai ASV un dazhaas siikvalstinjaas.


 Nu re, Farenheits un citi ieviesa nestandarta skalu temperatūras mērīšanai.... un viņa vārdu piemin vel šo baltdien.... bet biedr zzz kas gan pieminēs Farenheita laika zobgaļus un smējējus? it neviens, jo tie ir miruši un neviens tos neatminēsies....
( stāsta morāle ir tāda - mazāk aprunā, apsmej... bet vairāk dari labu... un tavs vārds neizdzisīs no vēstures skatuves )
un kas gan zin... varbūt ar Siliņam uzsmaidīs izgudrotāju, pirmatklājēju laime... un vārdu acerēsies nākamās paaudzes....  ::  
( ar humoru un cieņu )

----------


## zzz

:: 
>un viņa vārdu piemin vel šo baltdien.

Tikai amerikaanju shaushaliigaas tupaa konservativismaa balstiitaas atpaliciibas deelj.

Un tu, silinj, daudz par taisnvirzieniski jokus uztver. Taa nav veesturiskaa patiesiiba un tu neesi Faarenheits, lai ar kaa tev gribeetos apbizhoto izgudrotaaju teelot.  :: 

Mazaak ar aktiermaakslu nodarbojies, vairaak ar lodeeshanu, tas buus razhiigaak, silinj.

Un staasta moraale pamataa bija par teemu, kuraa vietaa silinjam vajag sev iespraust savus alternatiivos kukuu izgudrojumus.

----------


## Waldis

_kuraa vietaa silinjam vajag sev iespraust savus alternatiivos kukuu izgudrojumus._ 

Būs grūti! Misteram Farenheitam tas izgudrojums tomēr bija +/- pludlīnijas formā, bet SFP tādu ir grūti salodēt - dažādi špici furcuki tarčī no PCB uz visām pusēm.  ::

----------


## JDat

> _kuraa vietaa silinjam vajag sev iespraust savus alternatiivos kukuu izgudrojumus._ 
> 
> Būs grūti! Misteram Farenheitam tas izgudrojums tomēr bija +/- pludlīnijas formā, bet SFP tādu ir grūti salodēt - dažādi špici furcuki tarčī no PCB uz visām pusēm.


 Grūti, bet pamācoši.

----------


## marizo

Paldies par tulkojumu!

----------


## Isegrim

Nav tik traki; pavisam ačgārnu dumību tur nav un saprast var. Ar _rotāciju_ domāta fāzu secība.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> >un viņa vārdu piemin vel šo baltdien.
> 
> Tikai amerikaanju shaushaliigaas tupaa konservativismaa balstiitaas atpaliciibas deelj.
> 
> Un tu, silinj, daudz par taisnvirzieniski jokus uztver. Taa nav veesturiskaa patiesiiba un tu neesi Faarenheits, lai ar kaa tev gribeetos apbizhoto izgudrotaaju teelot. 
> 
> Mazaak ar aktiermaakslu nodarbojies, vairaak ar lodeeshanu, tas buus razhiigaak, silinj.
> 
> Un staasta moraale pamataa bija par teemu, kuraa vietaa silinjam vajag sev iespraust savus alternatiivos kukuu izgudrojumus.


 zzz vispirms izlasi medicīnisko literatūru... lai zinātu, ko drīgst, ko nedrīgst bāzt attiecīgās vietās.... tu tak austiņu 3,5mm štekeri nebāz sienas 230V AC rozetes caurumā.... vai ne?! citādi izskatīsies pēc muļķa.... tā pat ir ar cilvēku.....  :: 
Bez tam ir teiciens - nemet pērles cūkām priekšā.... tev tā vien niez nagi, lai kaut ko rēcīgu uzrakstītu par kādu foruma biedru....

----------


## zzz

>tev tā vien niez nagi, lai kaut ko rēcīgu uzrakstītu par kādu foruma biedru....

Par vienu iipashi kukuu foruma biedru. :: 

Un silinj, nu jop tavu maati aiz kaajas. Es nepieveershu uzmaniibu ikdienishkjaam gramatikas kljuudaam, kas katram var gadiities. 

>ko drīgst, ko nedrīgst

Bet vaardinju drīkst tomeer raksta ar k burtinju. Mazpisaanu bazniicas skolaa tev gramatiku diezko ne ne?

----------


## Isegrim

> drīgst, ko nedrīgst Bez tam ir teiciens - nemet pērles cūkām priekšā


 Nez ko foruma cūkas darītu, ja Siliņa pērles dāsni nebirtu pār viņām? _Strašno podumaķ_...

----------


## Jurkins

https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...dia/kicbk.html

----------


## Ints

""skittles" un tonic iespārda ::

----------


## marizo

meklējot vaivai karstpunktu...

----------


## Texx

> meklējot vaivai karstpunktu...
>  6482


 Kreisi orientēts - vaimanātājs datorists ticis pie rūteru konfigurēšanas  :: 
Ir redzēta arī varianti, kad minoritātes izpaužas ar xui u.tml. Brīva valsts. Lai jau.

----------


## zzz

Nu kaapeec tad obligaati kreisi.  :: 

Labeeji orienteets teiktu apmeeram to pashu, tikai varbuut nepuuleos to ruuteru nosaukumos likt.

----------


## Epson

IT joki: 
https://sistemanalize.wordpress.com/tag/it-joki/

----------


## Athlons

http://www.modding.ru/view/8607.html

----------


## ddff

> http://www.modding.ru/view/8607.html


 Jēziņ! Iešu acis ar ziepēm izmazgāt...

----------


## Didzis

Pretestība ir bezjēdzīga

----------


## Isegrim

Par to krieviem labs teiciens: сводится на нет.

----------


## osscar

bootā labs šodien joks ar droseli :

----------


## Athlons

ahahhahhaahaa

----------


## Didzis

Ķīnieši  tornislv saukli "Un neskatiet viņu pēc priekšpaneļa spozmes, bet gan vērtējiet viņa transformatora smagumu!" arī apgāzuši. Nekam šai pasaulē vairs nevar ticēt!

----------


## marizo

+1 par torņa saukli!  :: 
Bet.. pirms dažām dienām gadījās switch, kurš tik viegls, ka vadi šo cēla gaisā. Protams, visu risināja korekts vadu stiprinājums.. bet nebūtu par skādi arī kāds betona gabaliņš switchā  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> gadījās switch, kurš tik viegls, ka vadi šo cēla gaisā


 Man viņi brīnišķīgi turas pie sienas ar skrūves palīdzību.

----------


## moon

advancēts malkas cirtējs

----------


## Elfs

http://zip.draugiem.lv/show/?i=29961...7b1fc&place=39

----------


## Isegrim

Man jau sen bija tādas aizdomas:

----------


## Andrejs

maketiņš :: 
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...breadboard.jpg

----------


## australia

Iegādāju darbā pa druskai dažādus lādētājus priekš planšetēm, kurām oriģinālais lādētājs ir 2A.

Šamais pa 6.3 Eur uzlādē akurāti 20% un atmet pekas  ::  (silts un smaržīgs)
nokurināju visus 3 iegādātos gabalus

----------


## Radionavigators

Krievu izgāšanās

http://www.yaplakal.com/forum7/topic1273257.html

----------


## Waldis

Babi v kuču, hren našol!! jeb kārtējais lohotrons - http://blogistars.com/eco/energy/master/?tid=362374715

----------


## Dovjatinsh

Vai tiešām šīm tumbām nāca iekšā pastiprinātāji? https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...ers/fxplm.html

----------


## sasasa

> Babi v kuču, hren našol!! jeb kārtējais lohotrons - http://blogistars.com/eco/energy/master/?tid=362374715


  re, kur sēhma - kam nav slinkums var paši salodēt un taupīt uz nebēdu  :: 
.. un vēl kaimiņam notirgot  ::

----------


## Waldis

_kam nav slinkums var paši salodēt un taupīt uz nebēdu

_VoBla?!Tie mazie, dzeltenie cilvēciņi tak ir lauvas, un viņu bērni būs tīģeri!! 6,2 *F* x 400V un 100 *F* kapacitorus tik mazā kaštelē sastūķēt! un paraleli salodēti LED'i arī viņiem mirdz kā Dižā Priekšsēdētāja Mao https://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mao_Dzeduns acis tumsā! ABI!!

...a varbūt kāds man, vecam durakam, var pastāstīt: a) kas tas shēmā ir par elementu - itkā rezistors, bet pārsvītrots ar lauztu līniju, un blakus 390V pierakstīts? un b) kas tie par furcukiem datoru barošanas blokos - cmuki un glazēti zili vai dzelteni diski apm 10 - 15 mm diametrā, stipri atgādina keramiskos kondensatorus, bet uz viņiem ir kaukas ar sīkiem, sīkiem burtiņiem un dafiga sarakstīts?

...bet kā tāds sūds var elektrību taupīt, laikam pat joku lapā nav jēgas muti vārstīt? 
_
Vai tiešām šīm tumbām nāca iekšā pastiprinātāji? https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...ers/fxplm.html_ 

Izskatās, ka nē. Bet vispār RRR arī tādas taisīja, saucās S-70 http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/acoustic/S-70.htm Onkam identificējot būs bik misējies.

----------


## Isegrim

Tas, ar 390V, varētu būt varistors. Tā kā pārsprieguma aizsardzībai. Tie, _kā reiz_, mēdz būt diskveidīgi.

----------


## ddff

Njā, tā shēma ar 6.2F nepolāro un 100F elektrolītu būs kādam PRO variantam- tādu liek uz veselu deviņstāveni, izmēri droši vien ap kubikmetru. Diožu tiltam droši vien arī solīds izbrīns, kad pieslēdz tīklam to padarīšanu.

ddff

----------


## Powerons

Lieliski uzprogrammēts mikrorobots,
Ne gluži līnijsekotājs, bet izvairās no līnijām  :: 

https://youtu.be/bgAXpXYW4Vo?t=3m56s

----------


## sasasa

> Lieliski uzprogrammēts mikrorobots,
> Ne gluži līnijsekotājs, bet izvairās no līnijām 
> 
> https://youtu.be/bgAXpXYW4Vo?t=3m56s


 Es jau gandrīz noticēju ka robots  ::   Kas tas ir par kukaini, kurš nepārkāpj līniju

----------


## korkis

Varbūt tie ir prusaku krītiņi.  ::

----------


## Andrejs

tīruma devējs :: 
http://www.robotop.lv/lv/magnetisks/...polya-49e.html

----------


## Powerons

Šitas bija mūsu pašu delfi rus

----------


## tox3

Ligzda taču arī jāiztīra  ::

----------


## ansius

nez, a radiatoru procesoram nevajag?

----------


## Ints

Es arī nobrīnījos- vai tad šis ar visu vāku ņemas nost?

----------


## simistors

Līdzīgs video  ::  

https://meduza.io/shapito/2015/02/03...trudnik-zavoda

----------


## ivog

Vai kāds var atkārtot?
https://www.facebook.com/prohitechs/...7980906398263/

----------


## sasasa

> Vai kāds var atkārtot?
> https://www.facebook.com/prohitechs/...7980906398263/

----------


## Tārps

Elektriskais āmurs

----------


## Athlons

::  labs... šis atgādina mums darbā joku par motorcirvi...

----------


## Jurkins

Vakar darbā "ekektriķis" staigā purpinādams "šaitan, šaitan" un viss viņam ir slikti... Situācija:

start:
    15kW motors kā dzīvs. Ieliek ratiņos, aizved pa dubļainām koldobinām ~300m, uzstīvē uz iekārtas, pieslēdz... un bliež automātu ārā momentā. It kā īsais būtu. Slāj elektriķis pēc megommetra. Atslāj atpakaļ, atjauc sadali, nomēra... viss čikiniekā.  
    Saliek, slēdz iekšā - jibliss, automāts ārā. Skrūvē motoru nost, krauj uz ratiņiem, velk atpakaļ. Ievelk savā midzenī, pieslēdz, motors palaižas (32A automāts). 
    rjmp start

Tā tas bijis visu ceturtdienu...

Pie iekārtas motors pieslēgts ar apmēram 4...5m gariem 6mm² vadiem no sadales, kura atrodas ļoti netālu no transformatora. Uz elektriķa midzeni iet neizsakāmas izcelsmes, nezināma šķersgriezuma vadi pa nezināmu ~200 m garu trajektoriju uz rozeti, no kuras ar kaut kādām vada ļerpatām tiek pieslēgts motors. Motors (neapšaubāmi) tiek slēgts trīsstūrī...

Beigās gan fizika tipa pie3,14sta... ar 125 A automātu...

----------


## pedro

bērnībā pagalmā kautkādu iekārtu, kompresoru vai ko citu nevarot ieslēgt, jo sita ārā drošinātājus, tas tika risināts slēdzot caur 50m pagarinātāju, kurš pietam bija satīts spolē.  Tas arī palīdzēja. Mērogs cits, bet doma tāpati. 

Tur kulturāli ar uzliekot tādu "droseli" kas mainītos?

----------


## Jurkins

Kulturāli  ::  laikam gan būtu iztikt bez "droselēm", bet uzlikt zvaigzne->trīsstūris vai mīksto startu.

----------


## pedro

Es droseles fiziku nemāku toreiz bērnībā tas pagarinatājs tika "uz čuju" tur ielikts. Bija nojausma, ka viņš kautkā amortizē "strāvas triecienu"  :: 

ok, tātad pirms elektrodzinēja uzliekot iespaidīgu droseli tas strādātu, bet tāpat būtu "kolhozs"?  
laikam jau vada izmaksas vien tuvotos softstartam...

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nu, ko nozīmē "amortizē"? Drosele ir induktīva pretestība. Droši vien, ka tā darīt var, ja apmierina galarezultāts. Rēķinies, ka tā induktīvā pretestība nekur nepazudīs, un būs tur arī tad, kad motoram būs uz pilnu klapi jāstrādā. Es neesmu elektriķis, ne arī mācījies šis lietas tā īsti.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> bērnībā pagalmā kautkādu iekārtu, kompresoru vai ko citu nevarot ieslēgt, jo sita ārā drošinātājus, tas tika risināts slēdzot caur 50m pagarinātāju, kurš pietam bija satīts spolē.  Tas arī palīdzēja. Mērogs cits, bet doma tāpati.


 Vispār jau pagarinātājā strāva plūst abos virzienos, attiecīgi induktivitāte kompensējas un spolē satīts pagarinātājs īpaši nekādu induktivitāti ķēdē neienes.

----------


## marizo

Gadījums iz dzīves. 
Lai paceltu SS (siltumsūknis) COP, tā el. kontrolskaitītājam neuzliek peremičku uz vienas fāzes sprieguma spaili. 
Diemžēl nepainteresējos, kas par firmu, tikai zinu, ka arī kontrolskaitītāju uzstādījuši viņi paši.

----------


## Tārps

> Vispār jau pagarinātājā strāva plūst abos virzienos, attiecīgi induktivitāte kompensējas un spolē satīts pagarinātājs īpaši nekādu induktivitāti ķēdē neienes.


   Ienes gan !  Pats esmu redzējis, kā uz barabana uztīts kabelis kūp (pat 3f). Arī uz visām tām pagarinātāju spolēm skaidri raksta, ka satītā veidā tik A, bet iztītā - citi (vairāk) A. Un ja ir tās spoles ar termo drošinātāju, tad satītu sit ārā pie lielākām slodzēm, bet iztītu nē.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Protams kūp, bet kur tad pie vainas indiktuvitāte? Tas jau dēļ tā, ka spoles vidus normāli nedzesējas un pārkarst, ne?

----------


## ivog

> Lai paceltu SS (siltumsūknis) COP


 Jā, nu ļoti saprotami - BSDF, GFDA, MZGD

----------


## next

Da normaali, siltumsuuknis atshifreets, un kur siltumsuuknis tur arii COP.
Citaadaak nemaz nevar buut.

----------


## Isegrim

> Jā, nu ļoti saprotami - BSDF, GFDA, MZGD


  Tās abreviatūras variē atkarībā no lokalizācijas, piem., *BBC*: 
UK - British Broadcasting Company,
USA - Big Black Cock.

----------


## Powerons

Speciālists nopircis Arduino Mega

----------


## Waldis

Es ir beiKta!!  https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/home-stuff/...es/bckjdf.html 
...nu var jau būt gribīgs, bet ka šitik!

----------


## Kodinatajs

Kāpēc kapacitors laiž cauri maiņstrāvu, bet līdzstrāvu - nē?

----------


## AndrisZ

> Kāpēc kapacitors laiž cauri maiņstrāvu, bet līdzstrāvu - nē?


 Cik Tu vecs?
Šim jokam, domāju, jau būs gadu 100 vismaz.  ::

----------


## osscar

Kārtējais brīnums no N. Passa:



caur trafu atpakļsaite lai imitētu Mosfetiem šādu ala triode līkni (šos traņus vairs nevar dabūt) :


THD vs Power - nav slikti priekš SE 50W :



Nu jā tie lielie kluči Mosfeti - maksā kādus 30 EUR gab + siltumā W 400 uz  2 kanāliem  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Labi, ka misters Nelsons projektē tik nekaitīgas lietas kā pastiprinātājus  :: . Audiofīlam klausoties šo joku vēlams turēt priekšā A3 formāta lapu ar tām raksturlīknēm, lai zinātu, ko saklausīt.  ::  Un, ja aukstā ziemas vakarā kājas tura uz tiem mosfetiem, tad pirmajam vatam ir tik sulīga mikrodinamikas singularitāte subbasu vidējās oktāvas zemajā galā...

p.s. bet vispār man reizēm žēl, ka es nemāku šitā čakarēt cilvēkus.

----------


## osscar

Nedomāju, ka jams čakarē - vnk onkam patīk tā lieta - te iefilmēts - kur jams stāsta par šo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa_k0abLpAU

----------


## Jurkins

Bedini kungam arī patīk tas, ko viņš dara :: . Tak viss ir kārtībā. Es jau esmu vairākas reizes uzsvēris - katram vajag savu skaņas kropļotāju  :: . Nu tak lai tas būtu šitāds briesmeklis.

----------


## Waldis

_p.s. bet vispār man reizēm žēl, ka es nemāku šitā čakarēt cilvēkus._ 

Vai Tu domā, ka tas ir tik grūti? Galvenais ir - nesākt smieties nelaikā!  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> Galvenais ir - nesākt smieties nelaikā!


 Par ko arī ir šis stāsts :: .

----------


## Zigis

> Bedini kungam arī patīk tas, ko viņš dara.


 Bedini kungs ilgi pirms eksperimentiem ar skolas meiteņu riteņiem, esot darbojies audio jomā, pats izstrādājis A klases pastiprinātāju, un pat palaidis ražošanā. Audiofīli izsakās atzinīgi par viņa produkciju.

----------


## Jurkins

Nez vai tas ir tas pats Bedini...

----------


## osscar

jā - nepētīju vai tas ir tas pats - bet sildītāji baigie :

http://www.bedini.com/oldamps.htm

----------


## Zigis

_Ir ir tas pats, re kur var sarunu palasīt

_http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid...-10-class.html

----------


## Jurkins

Ak tad taisīja, taisīja elektriskās plītis, kamēr izdomāja, ka vajag taisīt elektrību no nekā.  :: 
Ideja sekojoša - bedini pastiprinātāju baro bedini akumulators, kurš griež arī ventilatoru, kura gaisa plūsma pie reizes griež bedini ģeneratoru, kurš lādē otru bedini akumulatoru. Pēc tam akumulatori mainās vietām. Nahren mums Latvenergo!!!  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Interesanta PCB plate  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Gan vairāk par programmēšanu, bet labs...
http://nnm.me/blogs/anagramma1/razra...ete-zhivotnyh/

----------


## korkis

Pārdevējs ir optimists:
https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...ps/bcnipf.html

----------


## Didzis

Ļoti saprotami  ::

----------


## Athlons

saprotami un, galvenais, ticami...  ::

----------


## Uldis

Žēl, ka tas darbojas tikai ar trīsstūra sinusoīdu...

----------


## Isegrim

> Žēl, ka tas darbojas tikai ar trīsstūra sinusoīdu...


 Jauns joks? Pagrūti iedomāties trīsstūrainu signālu, kas mainītos pēc sinusa likuma. Bildītes autors vienkārši nav pratis/pacenties uzzīmēt kaut ko līdzīgu sinusoīdai. Iekopēt to kaut vai _paintā_ ir visai vienkārši.

----------


## ddff

Manuprāt, nekorektais sinusoīdas atspoguļojums nav visnepareizākā lieta tajā attēlā.

ddff

----------


## Uldis

Vēl atliek noskaidrot kādu misiju pilda diodes perpendikulārā strīpiņa?

----------


## JDat

Didoe laiž elektrību tikai vienā virzienā. Tieši par elektrības nelaišanu otrā vizienā rūpējas blokējošā vrītra.

Interesanti... Kā darbojas varicaps? Vai ir idejas?

----------


## AndrisZ

> Kā darbojas varicaps? Vai ir idejas?


 Bet tak elementāri! Varicapu slēdz pie līdzsprieguma un otrādi- tas gals kur iepriekšējā attēlā skrien iekšā trisstūra sinusoīda, tiek pieslēgts pie mīnusa, no kura ārā skrien elektoni- tādas mazas zilas bumbiņas (ja kāds nezin). Tā kā varicapam ir divas vertikālas strīpiņas ar tukšumu pa vidu (kondensators tātad), tad tie elektroni pa to piltuvi saskrien tai tukšumā iekšā, bet ārā tikt nemāk. Sāk tur grūstīties, aiz kā tās strīpiņas atbīdās viena no otras tālāk un kapacitāte samazinās. Viss.  ::

----------


## JDat

Apmēram skaidrs, bet vajag bildi.

----------


## AndrisZ

Man nav zilās krāsas ar ko elektronus nokrāsot... ::

----------


## Zigis

steidzīgi jāveido paidagoģijas apakšnodaļa, tādi talanti neizmantoti...

----------


## Isegrim

Pamācību sadaļa šeit jau ir!  ::  
Bet par zināšanu. Lai arī tikpat kā neskatos TV, nevaru apgalvot, ka, muguru pūtinot, šad tad neiemetu aci. Pirmdienas vakarā paskatījos V.I.P. (kas LTV1). Sacentās divas studentu brigādes. Viņu izrādītā ignorance tādā mērā pārsteidza, ka noskatījos visu raidījumu. Nāk skatītāja jautājums - elektriskās vadāmības mērvienība SI. Bezpalīdzīga skatīšanās apkārt, papildiespējās minēts gan apgrieztais oms, gan liels elektrotehniskais koncerns Vācijā. Kas? Vats? Volts? Volts! - skanēja galīgā atbilde. Otra komanda lepni paziņoja - Nu, mēs no Tehniskās universitātes, mums jāzina! Tas ir ampērs! 
WTF, _kad mēs augām_, SI vienības tika apskatītas pamatskolas fizikā. Atceros, ka RPI abreviatūru mēdza atšifrēt kā *R*ižskij *P*itomņik* I*diotov. Bet, atvainojiet, tajos laikos tāāādi muļķi līdz šim RPI nenokļuva. Tagad dumums tiek izrādīts publiski. Piebildīšu gan, ka "pareizā" atbilde uz vienu jautājumu bija aplama. Ja ir iespēja "patīt atpakaļ", paskatiet paši.

----------


## Ints

Simenss, manuprāt, kautkur vidusskolas kursā parādījās.
Pamatenē vairāk džouli, ņūtoni, volti, omi, ampēri u.c.

----------


## next

Vadiitspeeja kaa no pretestiibas atsevishkjs jeedziens jau diezgan apshaubaaams.
Taapeec jau nezina.
Veel daudz kas veesturee bijis un aizmirsts.
Ir kaads kas bez googles paliidziibas zina ko noziimee vaards FRIGORIJA?

----------


## Athlons

ja cilvēkam, otrā kursa beigās aizstāvot kursa darbu "analogajās iekārtās" (rupji sakot - pastiprinātāju būvē), pasniedzējs iebaksta ar pirkstu shēmā uz drošinātāju un prasa: "kas tas ir un kāpēc tas te vajadzīgs?", viņš spējīgs tikai stulbi smaidīt, tad nezināt kādās mērvienībās izsaka vadītspēju, ir sīkums...
nezinu, kā tagad, bet 10 gadus atpakaļ rtu bija katastrofāli zems līmenis... ir aizdomas, ka vēl krietni zemāks...

----------


## Radionavigators

Mākslas darbi

----------


## Jurkins

Šis nav elektroniskais joks.  ::  Viss ir daudz ļaunāk. Zeme ir plakana. E seju kost...

----------


## Athlons

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRa8zvCgTTA
Tikai šīm tēmām vajadzētu veltīt atsevišķu sadaļu, nevis joku topikā publicēt...
tā jau ir, ka klasiskā zinātnē viss ir tik smalki sapīts kopā, ka izskatās un izklausās patiešām ticami... mēs jau bieži neaizdomājamies par fiziku kā tādu, vienkārši pieņemam to kā faktu (kāds arī ir mērķis - lai mēs to tā pieņemtu)...

----------


## Zigis

Mana pirmā teorija šajā sakarā - pie visa vainīga obligātā viduvejā izglītība. Katrs idiots (ieskaitot pilnīgus idiotus) piespiedu kārtā apgūst lasīšanas un rakstīšanas māku, dažādās stundās sagrābsta visādus gudrus terminus no fizikas, astronomijas, ģeometrijas. Veiklākie un hiperaktīvākie tad ar šiem terminiem var mētāties uz visām pusēm, kā mērkaķis ar sūdiem. Plus vēl šodienas viegli pieejamās tehnoloģijas un publicēsanās iespējas ļau lidināt tos šūdus ui ku tālu un ar apskaužamu intensitāti.

Mana otrā teorija ir mazliet piezemētāka un ticamāka - pamanīju divas lietas, pirmkārt tie zēni neizskatās pārak neadekvāti. Runā nosvērti, veido loģisku teikumu virknējumus u.t.t, neatgādina no psihenes izbēgušus, visdrīzāk tādi arī nav.
Otra lieta - katram video ap 50 000 skatījumu, laiki un dislaiki arī simtos (starp citu abi labi, jo norāda uz aktivitāti jūtūbprāt). pie tādiem cipariem par miljonāru nekļūsi, taču kaut kāds iztikas minimus jau saskrien. Arī mēs ar Jurkinu un Athlonu savu kapeiciņu piemetām.

Daudzi tā piepelnās, varbūt kāds pamanīja pirms dažām dienām Tvnetā, augšā labajā pusē, kur saites uz krievu Tvnet rakstiem, bija virsraksts "Trīs brāļi impotenti iet bojā, mēģinot izvarot krokodilu". Ticamībai pievienots krokodila foto. Kam interesē detaļas, var uzklikšķināt.

----------


## JDat



----------


## sasasa

Šis gan īsti nav joks, bet vēsture, taču atbilstošu sadaļu neatradu
60-to gadu "Go Pro" kamera"

----------


## Didzis

http://tomajoki.focus.lv/news/ka-izs...s-bildes?10872

----------


## Isegrim

tādam audio procesoram būs būt - 
(click to enlarge). 
Vēl pāris produktu par mazām naudiņām - šeit un šeit. Sk. specifikācijas.

----------


## Athlons

::  šitais labs... gribēt tādu...

----------


## Didzis

Telpiskā montāža

----------


## Elfs

Ussr skaņas mikreņu evolūcija....

----------


## Didzis

Nekad nesajauksi!

----------


## guguce



----------


## karloslv

Šis vairāk gan varētu uz mikrokontrolieru programmēšanu attiekties, bet tepat jau vien derēs: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6j7H0DwImE

Ja nu kādam vajag, ielieku copy-paste binārlauka aizsargzīmi:


```
            ###
              ###
        ###     ###
          ### ###     
    ###     ###     ###
      ### ### ### ### ###
###     ###     ###     ###
  ### ### ### ### ###
    ###     ###     ###
          ### ###
        ###     ###
          ###
            ###


```

----------


## egilssk



----------


## Isegrim

Kā kvalitāti ar kvantitāti aizstāja -

----------


## Isegrim

> Nekad nesajauksi!


 Šī problēma dažkārt nāk priekšā - kad vajag pārslēgties starp dviem fīderiem un neieslēgt abus vienlaicīgi.

----------


## Athlons

https://www.lsm.lv/raksts/dzive--sti...tibam.a274056/

----------


## flybackmaster

pieprasījums ir piedāvājums. 100-5=95EUR profits 
https://www.villanylap.hu/hirek/2934...1cd89ffd003b14

----------


## Athlons

man vnk fascinē tas autists, kurš "tehniski saprot, ka tā ir laba lieta..."... vnk trūkst vārdu...

----------


## Zigis

> man vnk fascinē tas autists, kurš "tehniski saprot, ka tā ir laba lieta..."... vnk trūkst vārdu...


 Nu cilvēks varbūt nedaudz pamācījies psiholoģiju vai filozofiju, tā tīri priekš sevis, personības attīstībai, nevajag uzreiz apriet  ::  tādu tagad daudz...

----------


## Zigis

Ievērtējiet pastiprinātāju, palasiet specifikāciju

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/la-figa...80548778548770

Komplektējas ar lampām 6N5PJ un OTK2  ::  Uz tām melnajām lampām arī skaidri redzams tas OTK zīmogs  ::  citu marķējumu uz dotajām fočenēm neredzu, acīmredzot mārketinga speciālisti arī uz lampām neko nav atraduši. 
Vai bija kādas melnās bleķinieces bez marķējuma, vai vienkārši grūti pamanāms?

----------

